# Ewen`s training log



## MRSTRONG

As i struggle to keep motivated and on course i struggle to keep these journals going so this time i am sticking to what i know works for me and keeps me motivated to hit every session with as much force required to grow bigger and stronger .

few stats 

been training a little over 4 years now starting off at around 11.5-12 stone bodyweight also lifts were very poor ..

squat 60kg

bench 50kg

ohp 40kg

deadlift 120kg

i did follow a bodybuilding routine briefly which resulted in me slipping a disc in l2 lumbar in my first year of training , this took me about 8 months out of the gym unable to walk for the first 6 weeks , after having an old guy must of been in his 90`s overtake me when i was walking to get mobility back it hit me that i needed to get back in the gym and strengthen my weak back , i started with core work hitting planks and hanging knee raises and bicycle kicks mainly then i moved on to lifting weights .

i always wanted to compete in strongman and so building a stronger back and strength training fit together , i approached the biggest guy in my gym at that time and asked rather sheepishly if i could train with him , for the next 2 years we trained and my lifts had shot up however they slowed as did the work rate as it turned into an agony aunt session not a training session so i went my own way shortly after joining my current gym .

lifts now ...

bench 160x2

ohp 140

squat 235

deadlift 280

bodyweight sat around 19.5 stone currently .

AAS will be cycled on a blast cruise basis with following compounds ..

Test

Deca

Dbol/anavar

Hcg

Adex

Those are the main bits run on 10 weeks on 10 off but the off will be a cruise more than likely sust 350 .

4 weeks on 4 off

Insulin (lantus 75iu daily)

During off weeks will use metaformin 1500mg daily

Hgh training days only 8iu pre bed .

Pre w/o shots

training will be simple following eastern bloc methods ....

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

bodyparts will be split like ..

deadlifts

chin ups

ohp

dips

squat

calf

bench

reason for split is simple , big power movements followed by assistance , triceps/delts hit twice a week due to them being smaller and faster to recover .

the training cycles will fit with the aas cycles however it will be every other training cycle that gets hit whilst on a gear cycle .

tonight will be deadlifts 6x2 @ 220kg which will be tough 

thanks for reading :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Best wishes as always mate:thumbup1:

I'll be pushing you on wherever I can


----------



## Glenquagmire

How old are you Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Glenquagmire said:


> How old are you Ewen?


32


----------



## flinty90

Nice bro...


----------



## Rick89

awesome

in for the ride as always beast


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ill give it a month before the journals derelict and a hour before it turns to filth


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Ill give it a month before the journals derelict and a hour before it turns to filth


I'll keep posting if you post the filth


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> awesome
> 
> in for the ride as always beast


Want to run smolov but need to get back on track first so might run it over xmas


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I'll keep posting if you post the filth


Deal


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Deal


Ive just had a power nap so now its gym time 

I might get a video too


----------



## k8tjane

I may pop in every now and again.....sounds like I could learn a few things :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

k8tjane said:


> I may pop in every now and again.....sounds like I could learn a few things :whistling:


Perv 

Actually you might as I seen rows are hurting your back so have a google of pendley rows thesetake back out of it almost completely .


----------



## k8tjane

ewen said:


> Perv
> 
> Actually you might as I seen rows are hurting your back so have a google of pendley rows thesetake back out of it almost completely .


See, I knew I would learn something


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deadlifts 6x2 @220kg vid to follow .

Cg chins 6 sets of varying reps from 6-2 .

Token bicep curls (for the ladies) calf raises .

Done

Felt mega heavy probably due to the ale drank last night as I was rather drunken :lol:

Think I'll knock 10kg off all my lifts considering im fresh back from a comp but will see .

Food today has been alright ive had 1/2kg of rice and 1kg of meat also porridge this morning im about to have another 250g rice and 500g of meat mmmmm oh and reggae reggae sauce mmmmmmmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG

Will be going back swimming tomorrow as im a massive fat cnut .

Oh and unfit


----------



## mikemull

Subbed as usual!


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Will be going back swimming tomorrow as im a massive fat cnut .
> 
> Oh and unfit


Stop scratching ya ass !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop scratching ya ass !!


Haha perving over my butt AGAIN :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha perving over my butt AGAIN :lol:


Oh yes!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh yes!!


Good carry on


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Good carry on


Yes boss!!!


----------



## Mark2021

Nice mate will be following!


----------



## huarache

I'm in as long as there's no naked photos of you you raging homosexual homophobe


----------



## dbaird

whats you b&c doses going to be like mate? and why deca for 10 week blasts? would NPP not be better?


----------



## grant hunter

Should be good. I am in


----------



## dbaird

asking as I am thinking of similar, but just a zafa sust amp 250mg a week during cruise, then NPP and prop for blasts (well not huge doses)


----------



## mrssalvatore

sckeane said:


> I'm in as long as there's no naked photos of you you raging homosexual homophobe


Pmsl!!  shall we show him the door now lol

You know it's only going to get worse


----------



## dbaird

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop scratching ya ass !!





ewen said:


> Will be going back swimming tomorrow as im a massive fat cnut .
> 
> Oh and unfit


why the f*ck did u put that **** music on?


----------



## huarache

mrssalvatore said:


> Pmsl!!  shall we show him the door now lol
> 
> You know it's only going to get worse


Haha I know.... Surprised it wasn't in his opening post !!


----------



## mrssalvatore

sckeane said:


> Haha I know.... Surprised it wasn't in his opening post !!


Don't worry lol I bet ya he thought it lol


----------



## Rick89

nice deadlifting pal, snappy and powerful with perfect form


----------



## mikemull

Form was awesome for that amount of weight! Speed deadlifts on weights I can't max out on!


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> whats you b&c doses going to be like mate? and why deca for 10 week blasts? would NPP not be better?


Not sure on doses yet mate .

Reason for deca is amount of pinning needed as all will be long ester plus pre w/o and slin/gh so thats 2 shots a day 3 on training days and then long ester weekly shots .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> nice deadlifting pal, snappy and powerful with perfect form





mikemull said:


> Form was awesome for that amount of weight! Speed deadlifts on weights I can't max out on!


Cheers guys , form is something ive been working hard on but the second rep my set up is wrong as im too quick to pull as its light weight which saps more energy but I need to take a little longer and get set up right on each rep everytime .


----------



## Huntingground

FFS another log from Ewen 

Good luck mate, will be following!!


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> form is something ive been working hard on.


Exactly what I am doing now I have dropped the weight I am lifting.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Exactly what I am doing now I have dropped the weight I am lifting.


I went back to the bar and built it back up then I put 30kg on my max lol if I could fit in my deadlift suit I reckon another 20-30kg is possible .


----------



## MRSTRONG

250 mtrs of swimming done and man did I feel it , the last 4 lengths were a bitch arms mega pumped .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> 250 mtrs of swimming done and man did I feel it , the last 4 lengths were a bitch arms mega pumped .


m not laughing I promise


----------



## MRSTRONG

Food so far

Porridge

Carb/protein shake no idea of content .


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> m not laughing I promise


Liar 

Was really hard even the cougars did better than me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

I just checked the pool length and its 33 mtrs not 25 which means I did 330 in total


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I just checked the pool length and its 33 mtrs not 25 which means I did 330 in total


Well done


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> I just checked the pool length and its 33 meters not 25 which means I did 330 in total


big pool! do they do water polo there by any chance? Where is it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> big pool! do they do water polo there by any chance? Where is it?


No it was built in 1967 before anyone cared about lentgh and girth


----------



## Mark2021

Is swimming the only cardio your doing?

Also why the choice of lantus?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mark2021 said:


> Is swimming the only cardio your doing?
> 
> Also why the choice of lantus?


Yeah its hard being fat and running but ive found swimming helps to stretch and loosen up muscles aswell .

Lantus binds to IGF receptors better than other slin and releases 10x more IGF .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log day 

Woke up feeling sh1tty however now I feel awesome and its all down to having a special person in my life , ive been dwelling on sh1t for too long and realised today that actually im it aint all bad in the world 

Anyway enough soppy bollocks .

Ohp 6x2 strict 100kg vids to follow

120kg push x1 wanted to push for a pb but tbh I wanted to end on a high 

Flat dumbbell bench 60kg 2x3

Dips [email protected] , [email protected]+15kg [email protected]+30kg [email protected]+30kg .

Everything feels super  will see how squats go as these have gone off track the past few weeks due to sciatica but will see what happens think I'll knock 20kg off my pb and go from there as im aiming long term so this time next year 300kg plus I think is very achievable .


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## sxbarnes

In for this Ewan. Everyone else just posts sh1t. Ha ha

Might learn a bit mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> In for this Ewan. Everyone else just posts sh1t. Ha ha
> 
> Might learn a bit mate


Haha cheers buddy will keep videoing lifts as and when I can .

But im the worlds worst for posting sh1t :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

But at least ya lifts are good


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> But at least ya lifts are good


All baby lifts at mo mate but wont be long til some big numbers are hit .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Fcuking hell ewen, only watched the last vid, and that music is like something the yanks used for torture on their enemies lol, there is no way i could train with that racket going on


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Fcuking hell ewen, only watched the last vid, and that music is like something the yanks used for torture on their enemies lol, there is no way i could train with that racket going on


I know its terrible , same bollocks everyday , the never hears it unless it skips or stops then it starts over or an equally as sh1t cd is put in and played im kinda numb to it now lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

ewen said:


> I know its terrible , same bollocks everyday , the never hears it unless it skips or stops then it starts over or an equally as sh1t cd is put in and played im kinda numb to it now lol


I know music can help you in your training, but thats way to much, it would distract me, and i would lose my focus, but i do get easily distracted, i even have to turn the radio off if some @rse hole is talking bolloks i cant cope lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I know music can help you in your training, but thats way to much, it would distract me, and i would lose my focus, but i do get easily distracted, i even have to turn the radio off if some @rse hole is talking bolloks i cant cope lol


Haha try having 100 people shouting your name and an mc blasting stuff at you , you soon learn to focus on what you are doing and everything else is just blanked out .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I often wonder how people such as yourself who compete block out fans shouting your name, it would put me off, especially after the cheering has died down, and you get the odd fan shouting out your name just as you have focused and are about to lift, does that not put you off a little


----------



## sxbarnes

It aint snooker though. Surely its about getting in the zone. Once you're there you're there??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

sxbarnes said:


> It aint snooker though. Surely its about getting in the zone. Once you're there you're there??


I dont think i could get in the zone with that music going on, it's to jarring on my brain lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I often wonder how people such as yourself who compete block out fans shouting your name, it would put me off, especially after the cheering has died down, and you get the odd fan shouting out your name just as you have focused and are about to lift, does that not put you off a little


Its very surreal I dont hear most of it but kinda pick out little bits as its a sea of noise .

Last comp on the farmers I went to the point I started to see stars and a black fog in my head all I could hear was me breathing , weird feeling and being watched lifting adds a little more pressure lol


----------



## sxbarnes

But you liked it???


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> But you liked it???


I do now yeah but at first its terrifying .


----------



## sxbarnes

Good


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I'm a bit of a $hit bag, and would lose strength with all the nervous energy going on, i would be drained by the time it was my turn to lift


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I'm a bit of a $hit bag, and would lose strength with all the nervous energy going on, i would be drained by the time it was my turn to lift


At bodypower I was sat in the terraced seating adrenaline pumping and got myself wound up hoyrs before I was on so by the time comp started I was drained and wanted to go home , biggest crowd I've competed in front of was very daunting but I enjoyed it and made me see that if I trained events and got my head into it yhen I could place higher I just lack self belief .


----------



## sxbarnes

I think you've gotta be in the zone to be there and another to lift the weight


----------



## sxbarnes

I know some gyms like that haha


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

ewen said:


> At bodypower I was sat in the terraced seating adrenaline pumping and got myself wound up hoyrs before I was on so by the time comp started I was drained and wanted to go home , biggest crowd I've competed in front of was very daunting but I enjoyed it and made me see that if I trained events and got my head into it yhen I could place higher I just lack self belief .


Ewen you have the physique and the strength, it's the mind as you know that can let you down, i dont know if you have heard of the chimp paradox, but i would recommend that you read it................http://www.chimpparadox.co.uk/

Ps he has worked with the Olympic team, and Ronnie O Sullivan


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ewen you have the physique and the strength, it's the mind as you know that can let you down, i dont know if you have heard of the chimp paradox, but i would recommend that you read it................http://www.chimpparadox.co.uk/
> 
> Ps he has worked with the Olympic team, and Ronnie O Sullivan


Thanks I'll have a look .

Available in audobook too


----------



## sxbarnes

You done it ken?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

sxbarnes said:


> You done it ken?


Competed, or read the book


----------



## sxbarnes

I'm as thick as Ronnie O'Sullivan. So cheers ken.


----------



## sxbarnes

Meant read the book. All bought anyway

Cheers for the info


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> I do now yeah but at first its terrifying .


I know the feeling pal, worse is trying to eat breakfast day of comp most I can manage is a small peice of toast


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Yeah i bought the book, both me and the wife are reading it, it does make perfect sense to us both, i have had problems all my life since i was at school, i never had any confidence, still dont, i'm either all or nothing, it has got me into trouble a few times growing up, this fcuking monkey is quite large, and i have struggled in the past with him lol, i know it sounds crazy, but if you read the book, it all makes sense lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I remember Mike Tyson use to cry and throw up before a fight, if it's in you it's in you, you just have to over come it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I remember Mike Tyson use to cry and throw up before a fight, if it's in you it's in you, you just have to over come it


Ive learnt how to switch it on in the gym I just need more comp experience to be confident in switching it on in front of others which is partly why I film lifts and take my top off its the next step forward kinda thing .


----------



## sxbarnes

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Yeah i bought the book, both me and the wife are reading it, it does make perfect sense to us both, i have had problems all my life since i was at school, i never had any confidence, still dont, i'm either all or nothing, it has got me into trouble a few times growing up, this fcuking monkey is quite large, and i have struggled in the past with him lol, i know it sounds crazy, but if you read the book, it all makes sense lol


You got you're missus mate so it can't be all bad. Great for the heads up. Cheers


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Cheers for that, it means more than you know


----------



## MRSTRONG

Some lurvvvve in here tonight :wub:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Some lurvvvve in here tonight :wub:


Don't forget to save me some


----------



## sxbarnes

Were here do to what we want to do. I'm 46 and I still ain't massive. These forums are a godsend. Pick the brains of Ewan I might just get there. Cheers lads


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Don't forget to save me some


It's you I was talking about


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> It's you I was talking about


  yeah I know


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> yeah I know


Even scratched my bum again in a vid for you


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Even scratched my bum again in a vid for you


Lol yes I noticed lol

Loving the new avi!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ewan have you got any brains? Haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yes I noticed lol
> 
> Loving the new avi!!


Thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> Ewan have you got any brains? Haha


Who needs brains when I have big muscles and good looks 

Ok big muscles I'll work on the brains but om fcuked on good looks :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

As long as I can pick em. When's your next compete mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Who needs brains when I have big muscles and good looks
> 
> Ok big muscles I'll work on the brains but om fcuked on good looks :lol:


I disagree


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I disagree


Flattery :wub:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Flattery :wub:


Gets me everywhere lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> As long as I can pick em. When's your next compete mate?


Ask anything anytime mate if I cant help I know @Mingster can .

Matt griff put my name down for a comp in October at central fitness so looks like then lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Gets me everywhere lol


I wish it did you would be cooking some of them awesome cakes of yours


----------



## sxbarnes

Where s that held?


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I wish it did you would be cooking some of them awesome cakes of yours


Hmmmm cake !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> Where s that held?


His gym in brum central fitness .


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmmmm cake !!


I would pay you to make me some intra and post workout cakes


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I would pay you to make me some intra and post workout cakes


Ey!! That's a great idea!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Brum is a piece of ****. Do I get a free workout?


----------



## Mingster

Someone mention me


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

ewen said:


> Even scratched my bum again in a vid for you


Ooh you and Rafa Nadal notorious bum picker


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Ey!! That's a great idea!!!


We'll call it fueling the beast


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> Brum is a piece of ****. Do I get a free workout?


No coz matt is a tight ginger fcuker :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

mrssalvatore said:


> Ey!! That's a great idea!!!


Cake like


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> Cake like


She's good with her hands


----------



## Big_Al13

Those videos are quality, great slow build up and then bam knocked out some solid lifts. Again, hat's off to you mate. Subbed on to see you go on to great things!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Those videos are quality, great slow build up and then bam knocked out some solid lifts. Again, hat's off to you mate. Subbed on to see you go on to great things!


Cheers buddy , it might look easy but its really not lol


----------



## sxbarnes

ewen said:


> Cheers buddy , it might look easy but its really not lol


I'll have a look tomorrow morning mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Food today .

Porridge

1.25kg meat

750g rice

A few haribo

Breakfast wrap from the bp garage

Think I'll eat again shortly .


----------



## MRSTRONG

8 lengths of swimming done again mega pumped after 4 length my arms and shoulders were heavy lol

Wanted 12 lengths just couldnt manage any more


----------



## MRSTRONG

Squat day went well considering ive had sciatica for weeks lol

3x2 185kg feel alright but alien due to lack of squatting .

Hack squats 2x2x250kg

Flat bench 160kg x4 massive pb for me as I hate bench so perhaps a 200kg bench would be alright 

Token bicep curls for the drunken girls tonight .

On a high as everything in life is going very well and training is picking up I'm a very happy chappy right now 

Although any cnuts kick off this weekend they will get a fcuking slap 

And a coupke squat vids to follow .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Warm up set






Set 2


----------



## Rick89

strogn work mate and nice food intake 1.25 kg meat is ace


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> strogn work mate and nice food intake 1.25 kg meat is ace


Cheers buddy .

Started on mt2 so food has taken a hit til I get over the sick feeling .

Was meant to be on a low dose cruise but monday to weds this week I did 1000mg of prop :lol: which explains the bench sesh lol


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> Cheers buddy .
> 
> Started on mt2 so food has taken a hit til I get over the sick feeling .
> 
> Was meant to be on a low dose cruise but monday to weds this week I did 1000mg of prop :lol: which explains the bench sesh lol


haha nice cruise dose 

I found mt2 actually made me hungry as fck lol, only did few jabs though and couldnt be bothered

glad life is treating you well buddy good times


----------



## Big_Al13

Strong squats those pal, looking easy. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Strong squats those pal, looking easy. :thumb:


Cheers mate but they were hard lol just not used to it but will have them back up sharpish .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deadlifts today as I went out yesterday .

6x3 @220kg vids to follow also a 180kg warm up , I do a few warm up sets but nothing worth noting .

Close grip chins @bw 5-5-5-4-2

Done

Sciatica is pretty bad currently runs all the way down my leg into my foot also tweaked something on the base of my skull around right side and ear is fcuking sore lol

Deads were heavy which is good however my estimated 80% was 208kg not 220 so I might of biten off a little much lol

Food last few days has been ok .

Todays food so far

Bowl of porridge

250g rice 500g pork

9 inch pizza from pizza hut

250 rice 200g beef mince

Next meal is about to be cooked and will be rice and meat .

Vids to follow when they uploaded .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Warm up











Set 6 was a grinder lol


----------



## mikemull

Looked easy!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mikemull said:


> Looked easy!!!!


didnt feel it mate but if im honest i dont do much warming up so think i`ll add more warm ups in from now on .

log tonight


----------



## bail

ewen said:


> Deadlifts today as I went out yesterday .
> 
> 6x3 @220kg vids to follow also a 180kg warm up , I do a few warm up sets but nothing worth noting .
> 
> Close grip chins @bw 5-5-5-4-2
> 
> Done
> 
> Sciatica is pretty bad currently runs all the way down my leg into my foot also tweaked something on the base of my skull around right side and ear is fcuking sore lol
> 
> Deads were heavy which is good however my estimated 80% was 208kg not 220 so I might of biten off a little much lol
> 
> Food last few days has been ok .
> 
> Todays food so far
> 
> Bowl of porridge
> 
> 250g rice 500g pork
> 
> 9 inch pizza from pizza hut
> 
> 250 rice 200g beef mince
> 
> Next meal is about to be cooked and will be rice and meat .
> 
> Vids to follow when they uploaded .


Do you use anything to help your appetite or do you naturally have a very good one??


----------



## solidcecil

bail said:


> Do you use anything to help your appetite or do you naturally have a very good one??


He's just a fat f*cker :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

bail said:


> Do you use anything to help your appetite or do you naturally have a very good one??


No mate I dont I just treat food like sets and reps til I finish lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log ohp vids to follow of log and a set of dips also sonething for @mrssalvatore when she gets her cute butt bsck off holiday 

Ohp log [email protected] strict all good solid reps very happy so far .

Dips @bw x 5 , +15kgx5 , +30kgx5x 3 sets at this weight .

Food today ...

Porridge

Rice 250g , 200g beef as tge packets we get off stilton butchers are 200g and my only got one out for her so I stealt it as I forgot lol 

Whole chicken roast tatties veg gravy

Rice 250g , 500g meat

Same as above for nexy meal .

Hunger is getting worse so im on track for my upcoming bulk so will start stocking up on flapjacks from @Bodubuildingwarehouse .

Had 40mg halo pre w/o which didnt feel much tbh as it was literally 20 mins before I trained .

Vids to follow ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log working set vid to follow as one uploaded is saying its unsupported lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Looking good babe !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Looking good babe !!!


Thank you


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have red bits


Unfortunately not from being spanked :lol:

Looks really sore .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Unfortunately not from being spanked :lol:


Lol thank god


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol thank god


Maybe one day you'll get it


----------



## SickCurrent

Nice lifting @ewen![no ****] Good read this journal mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

SickCurrent said:


> Nice lifting @ewen![no ****] Good read this journal mate!


Thanks buddy , I'll try get more vids of other lifts I do it's not easy resting my phone on stuff at the other end of the gym lol


----------



## SickCurrent

ewen said:


> Thanks buddy , I'll try get more vids of other lifts I do it's not easy resting my phone on stuff at the other end of the gym lol


I'll bet lol. The vids are inspirational mate keep them coming!


----------



## MRSTRONG

SickCurrent said:


> I'll bet lol. The vids are inspirational mate keep them coming!


Thanks that means a lot mate .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Finally last nights log vid is working .

Set 5 .


----------



## solidcecil

Good lifting pal, don't know why I haven't seen this earlier.


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> Good lifting pal, don't know why I haven't seen this earlier.


Cheers , probably because you been looking for an army of chinese clothes makers for my T-shirt


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> Cheers , probably because you been looking for an army of chinese clothes makers for my T-shirt


Don't worry, Kim Jong-un has got his people on it :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> Don't worry, Kim Jong-un has got his people on it :lol:


I read that as 'kin jog on' :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fancy food hotel and lots of alcohol


----------



## k8tjane

Show off


----------



## MRSTRONG

k8tjane said:


> Show off


Lol funny how many guys avoid me but women bardge into me lol


----------



## Dagman72

ewen said:


> Lol funny how many guys avoid me but women bardge into me lol


Must be awful for you!


----------



## k8tjane

Dagman72 said:


> Must be awful for you!


Beat me too it, I was sat here thinking 'poor man'


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dagman72 said:


> Must be awful for you!


It is after 1mg mt2 this week and 3 cialias yesterday haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Just paid for 3 stripers to dance for wife .

Boom


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fridays training

Squats only did 2 top sets @185kg

Bench did two singles @160kg

Then went and got hammered in town .

Went to an adult club sat night which was one of the better ones I been to and met some nice people , one lass got spanked so hard her ass was purple minutes afterwards now that'll be sore today :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mondays session was hard , not been a good coupke days mentally and food/sleep has been sh1t so today I feel drained .

Deadlifts 210kg 3x3 1x1 had to drop the weight and didnt have the power to finish sets off just wasnt happening .

Chins went same way 1x5 1x4 1x1 all @bw

Cable flys and preacher curls to finish


----------



## Gym Bunny

Do you always do mixed grip @ewen? and if so, do you find that has an impact on how much you pull?

Nice lock out on the first 3reps BTW.


----------



## Rick89

strong deads buddy

strippers, adult clubs and deadlifts nice weekend by the sounds of it my man :rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Do you always do mixed grip @ewen? and if so, do you find that has an impact on how much you pull?
> 
> Nice lock out on the first 3reps BTW.


Thanks lockout has improved greatly as I used to just get upright but now I push hips right through engaging as much as possible .

I only mixed grip when im not doing event training as this helps grip however if doing heavy farmers it saps my grip so I go doh with straps , I used to doh 220 but my grip is lacking I realky need to keep on top of it lol

In my mind I pull less as im weary of the underhand and stress on my left bicep so when going for big lifts I'll strap up .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> strong deads buddy
> 
> strippers, adult clubs and deadlifts nice weekend by the sounds of it my man :rockon:


Thanks buddy .

Its been demanding


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah that's why I asked. The underhand grip and potential to rip the bicep is something that gives me the heebie jeebies. I use hook grip instead and feel that prevents imbalances from occurring.

:thumb: on the 220! 

You alternate the underhand?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah that's why I asked. The underhand grip and potential to rip the bicep is something that gives me the heebie jeebies. I use hook grip instead and feel that prevents imbalances from occurring.
> 
> :thumb: on the 220!
> 
> You alternate the underhand?


No I dont alternate it feels weird and my right forearm had 3/4 of the muscle cut and reattached so it wont turn enough .

Providing bicrps are not tight and triceps are used on the pull then its fine , at the comp the other week I did an axle around 3 inch thick strapless and thats when most biceps go mine didnt even though I tore the muscle belky last year lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

3rd set this was all I had it broke me lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ouch! Definitely a good reason not to alternate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

confirmed in this inters charity comp ...

DETAILS

http://www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr/

Please go to the web site,where you can down load either a word version or a pdf version of the application form and sponsorship form

there is also a link to pay the £15 entrance fee

EVENTS

Log Lift for Reps 110kg

Deadlift for Reps from the floor 230kg

Farmers Walk (Drop and Turn) 130kg

Sled Arm over arm with drag back not sure on weight

Keg/Sandbag Load not sure on weight

all events head to head where possible for Time (75 seconds)


----------



## MRSTRONG

also looking at this inters lastman standing , bare with the info its a bit all over lol ....

ok Guy's and Girls, Scott Michael Halliday and Phil Cannon are happy to announce that their next comp will be held at Performance Fitness Eastbourne on the 5th and 6th of October.

The classes are as follows!!!!

Under 92.5kg first timers and novice

92.6kg to 105 kg first timers and novice

105.1kg and above first timers and novice

This will be run on Oct 5th

Under 92.5kg intermediate

92.6kg to 105 kg intermediate

105.1 and above intermediate/open

women's only open class

( I would like to run two ladies classes if we get the numbers)

This will run on Oct 6th

NOTE::: Any person that has placed in the top 3 of any strongman

comp is no longer classed as a first timer/novice and can only compete in the inters.....

EVENTS

FARMERS WALK: 50 mtrs

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 70kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 90kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 100kg

under 92.5 kg inters 90 kg

under 105 kg inters 110 kg

over 105 kg inters/open 120kg

women's open class 50 kg

DEAD LIFT ( last man standing )

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer starting weight 150 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer starting weight 170 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer starting weight 180 kg

women's open class starting weight 70 kg

CAR DEADLIFT

under 92.5 kg inters starting weight 180 kg

under 105 kg inters starting weight 210 kg

over 105 kg inters starting weight 240 kg

YOKE

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 180 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 200 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 220 kg

under 92.5 kg inters 220 kg

under 105 kg inters 250 kg

over 105 kg inters 280 kg

women's open class 120 kg

LOG (last man standing )

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 60 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 70 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 80 kg

under 92.5 kg inters 80 kg

under 105 kg inters 90 kg

over 105 kg inters 100 kg

women's open class 40 kg

LOAD MEDLEY

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer

Tyre flip 180kg, x2 70kg barrels, 70 kg metal block, x2 stones 90kg

under 105kg novice/f timer

Tyre flip 180 kg/250 kg, barrel 70kg, metal block 70 kg, x3 stones 100kg, 110kg, 120 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer

x3 tyres 180kg,250kg,350kg, 70kg barrel, 100,110,120,130 kg stones

under 92.5 kg inters

tyre flip 180kg 250kg, barrels 70kg, metal block 70kg, 90,100,110kg stones

under 105kg inters

3 tyre flip 180kg,250kg350kg, barrel 70kg, 110,120,130,150kg stones

over 105kg inters

3 tyre flip,180kg,250kg,350k, 110,120,130,150,175 stones

women's open class

tyre flip 100kg, 50kg barrel, 50,60,70,80kg stones

THERE WILL ALSO BE AN EVENT FOR THE 3 INTER GROUPS ON THE DAY THATS GONNA BE A SURPRISE ..

Full rules, and all forms will be loaded asap.

IF U WISH TO TAKE PART PLEASE FACEBOOK ME YOUR FULL EMAIL AND ALL THE FORMS WILL MAILED TO YOU ASAP..

PRIZES FOR THE DAY ARE AS FOLLOWS...

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 105kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

over 105kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 92.5 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 105 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

over 105 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

women's open class 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

Entrance fee's

novice/f timers £20.00 pre-paid £25.00 on the day

women's open class £20.00 pre-paid £25.00 on the day

inters group £25.00 pre-paid £30.00 on the day

Trophy's will be awarded to the top 3 in each class, and the top 15 will receive medals

PLEASE NOTE ALL PROFITS ARE GOING TO CHARITY!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Bloody birthdays have fallen wrong again don't think ill be making those


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Bloody birthdays have fallen wrong again don't think ill be making those


mines october 25th 

if you can make it bring ya pom poms (and wear a cheer leader uniform :devil2: )


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> mines october 25th
> 
> if you can make it bring ya pom poms (and wear a cheer leader uniform :devil2: )


That's a great idea


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> That's a great idea


i know i am a genius :smartass:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i know i am a genius :smartass:


That's debatable you can't even follow simple instructions


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> That's debatable you can't even follow simple instructions


haha i swear it`s the instructor


----------



## mrssalvatore

Of course it is


----------



## MRSTRONG

so it is official i have a cold :death:


----------



## GreedyBen

That looks like great fun! Hope its a success as I want to do it next year!

Are you going in then big boy?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> That looks like great fun! Hope its a success as I want to do it next year!
> 
> Are you going in then big boy?


get your name down this year its for charity , yeah im in on both just sorting forms out now for eastbournes , i want to push pb`s in a comp


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> get your name down this year its for charity , yeah im in on both just sorting forms out now for eastbournes , i want to push pb`s in a comp


I would but getting sundays off work/family commitents isn't easy at the moment!

I'm doing Herts strongest novice 3rd Nov, bit closer for me


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> I would but getting sundays off work/family commitents isn't easy at the moment!
> 
> I'm doing Herts strongest novice 3rd Nov, bit closer for me


same comp lol


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> same comp lol


Oh yeah I forgot your doing that one aswell, should be good!

Not long now till both I think the one in nov is 9 weeks off!

I need to practice events this time!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Oh yeah I forgot your doing that one aswell, should be good!
> 
> Not long now till both I think the one in nov is 9 weeks off!
> 
> I need to practice events this time!


Lol yeah me too , cardio will be tested .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Lol yeah me too , cardio will be tested .


Don't swear


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cycle started today ....

Weekly

Test e 325 x 2ml

Deca 400 x 2ml

Eq 500 x 2ml

All above is apollo labs

Every other day shots of testviron 250 x 1ml bsi

Pre w/o shot of 1ml pw125+ wildcat

Dbol 50mg daily blue hearts

Var 100mg daily bd.eu

500mg metaformin x1 but will build to 3x day .

Will keep pre w/o and testviron shots to biceps and triceps weekly will be quads/glutes.

Running 750iu hcg weekly as its half a pregnyl amp

50mg proviron ,50mg clomid for sexual function .

Adex 1mg daily not just for gyno but keep blood pressure in check and water if possible while on dbol and deca .

T3 coz it sounds good

Down to 19 stone due to this cold


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ohp had to switch to push press half way as im still full of cold and feel horrible .

Log 6x4 @100kg strict up to set 3 3rd rep was push from there on vids to follow .

Dips at bw 5x5

Cable flys 4x15

Hyper extension 3x15

Leg raises3x15

Machine twists 1x15 both sides .

Hurt my back on ohp need to get lower back stronger and see a physio 

Anyone fancy giving me a massage


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## Rick89

very strong strict work mate nice work


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> very strong strict work mate nice work


Thanks mate , next week im going for all strict when this gear kicks in lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

I liked the overhead log press! I'm guessing it's more difficult to balance than a straight bar OHP?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> I liked the overhead log press! I'm guessing it's more difficult to balance than a straight bar OHP?


yeah it is as palms face eachother unlike a bb where palms face forward , log is the one i like the most however due to my size i should be hitting bigger numbers on log its just lower back that stops me .


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> yeah* it is as palms face eachother *unlike a bb where palms face forward , log is the one i like the most however due to my size i should be hitting bigger numbers on log its just lower back that stops me .


So you have completely different shoulder rotation too? Know I'm asking loadsa questions, but I know nothing about this 

Your arm seems to be holding up well. Just rewatched your vid, and I can see why anyone's lower back would be a weakpoint, that's a lot of pressure through it. Is it just a case of you strengthening your back, or stance?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> So you have completely different shoulder rotation too? Know I'm asking loadsa questions, but I know nothing about this
> 
> Your arm seems to be holding up well. Just rewatched your vid, and I can see why anyone's lower back would be a weakpoint, that's a lot of pressure through it. Is it just a case of you strengthening your back, or stance?


yeah thats right it saps delt power as you pretty much hold it on delts unlike a bb you can rest in on the clavicle where as the log over shoots so you have to hold it against the throat .

stance did change as i was wide but couldnt transfer power through hips evenly as one leg will always out power the weaker so hip tilt occurs , i bring stance close now like deadlifts as it the strongest stance we have (feet under hips) , a stronger core will help so this i must work on more than the fluff stuff like biceps/chest etc

back to planks hypers and leg raises i think


----------



## MRSTRONG

someone said to me a couple weeks ago people should smile more often

View attachment 134978
View attachment 134983


comparison pics

View attachment 134984
View attachment 134986


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> someone said to me a couple weeks ago people should smile more often
> 
> View attachment 134978
> View attachment 134983
> 
> 
> comparison pics
> 
> View attachment 134984
> View attachment 134986


Much much MUCH MUCH better 

Itwasntme


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Much much MUCH MUCH better
> 
> Itwasntme


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


>


It really wasn't


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> It really wasn't


Yeah Yeah yeah lies LIES


----------



## sxbarnes

ewen said:


> someone said to me a couple weeks ago people should smile more often
> 
> View attachment 134978
> View attachment 134983
> 
> 
> comparison pics
> 
> View attachment 134984
> View attachment 134986


The smile hides behind the beard:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> The smile hides behind the beard:thumbup1:


it might look like i want to kill people but im actually a giant soft cuddly bear :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> it might look like i want to kill people but im actually a giant soft cuddly bear :whistling:


Yes and I'm a virgin


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes and I'm a virgin


Hi goldilocks


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Hi goldilocks


Hmmm I was thinking more a completely innocent pure female??

No??


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmmm I was thinking more a completely innocent pure female??
> 
> No??


Just stop thinking


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Just stop thinking


Hey!! That's not nice


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey!! That's not nice


Hmmm pure innocent female I guess if you had an hour in my head you probably would be pure and innocent :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gash session tonight really struggling with strength feeling drained so will take @Rick89 advice and deload for rest of this week .

Deadlifts doubles and singles upto 220 then 260x 3 failures , this should be an easy weight but lack of decent squat sessions and low energy has taken its toll .

Cg chins 2x4 , cg pulldowns 2x10

Bicep curls x2

Done or more like shagged , rest recoup and charge onwards .

I did however in 5 mins manage to put 10kg on a guys deadlift much to his surprise , I reckon a few hours I could have him pulling 170 baring in mind he weighs about 9 stone lol


----------



## Mingster

We all need a bit of a rest at times mate.Knowing when to deload is one of the key skills in this lark imo. Still great lifts and passing on a bit of knowledge is always satisfying:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

260 DL ain't easy mate, impressive to life that so no shame in missing it when not 100%......

Deload, food, rest, smash it next week.

Are you on cycle at the moment?


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Hope all is well beefcake.


I'm fine, cuddles


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> 260 DL ain't easy mate, impressive to life that so no shame in missing it when not 100%......
> 
> Deload, food, rest, smash it next week.
> 
> Are you on cycle at the moment?


Started last week , had a cold thing last week so that and a shed load of gear will slow me down a bit .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cant always win so heres a fail vid .


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> How much?
> 
> Did you ask that loud next you to help?


He started talking to me lol not exactly best time to talk to someone .


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> Not really, good chance he could of been dead lifted lol
> 
> Still a big weight to pull. You can tell your power by how much the bar flexed, when you did your pre lifting pull!


Ive got some power its just locked up somewhere lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Why no bum scratching in this one!!  . It's just not the Same


----------



## WilsonR6

How's dem strength gainz coming along you fat fcker?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Why no bum scratching in this one!!  . It's just not the Same


I uploaded the wrong vid , I'll find the correct one just for you


----------



## MRSTRONG

WilsonR6 said:


> How's dem strength gainz coming along you fat fcker?!


Slow slim slow .


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Why no bum scratching in this one!!  . It's just not the Same


Just checked and its off screen all you get is pulling my trackies up , I'll make it up to you on Wednesdays videos


----------



## WilsonR6

ewen said:


> Slow slim slow .


I have faith in your soon to be 300kg deadlift!

Could you explain why now I'm barely gyming, eating nothing but takeaways and drinking lots of alcohol I'm pushing heavier weights on just 600 test than I was on dbol/500 tren/900 test and eating 350g protein/4k calories?


----------



## MRSTRONG

WilsonR6 said:


> I have faith in your soon to be 300kg deadlift!
> 
> Could you explain why now I'm barely gyming, eating nothing but takeaways and drinking lots of alcohol I'm pushing heavier weights on just 600 test than I was on dbol/500 tren/900 test and eating 350g protein/4k calories?


already claimed a comp 300kg dead just not in the gym on camera .

simply put you`re CNS is rested and you`re energy stores are fuller regardless of amount of gear however add in a little gear to a rested and full of energy body and you can pull heavier weights thats why powerlifters/strongmen are generally fat but having said that there are ripped pl/sm and these tend to have genetically more `strength` muscle fibers .


----------



## WilsonR6

ewen said:


> already claimed a comp 300kg dead just not in the gym on camera .
> 
> simply put you`re CNS is rested and you`re energy stores are fuller regardless of amount of gear however add in a little gear to a rested and full of energy body and you can pull heavier weights thats why powerlifters/strongmen are generally fat but having said that there are ripped pl/sm and these tend to have genetically more `strength` muscle fibers .


When natty I seemed to progress more doing 2-3 days on 1 off in terms of growth and strength

Wonder if it has anything to do with cutting out the silly amounts of stimulants I was abusing when working 10-7..

Always wondered what do you do to prepare for maximum energy/cns rest leading up to a comp? Or do you not take it that seriously?

Do you take pre-workout supplements at comps?

P.S VID OR IT NEVER HAPPENED

I once squatted 400kg but my phone broke with the video on it


----------



## MRSTRONG

WilsonR6 said:


> When natty I seemed to progress more doing 2-3 days on 1 off in terms of growth and strength
> 
> Wonder if it has anything to do with cutting out the silly amounts of stimulants I was abusing when working 10-7..
> 
> Always wondered what do you do to prepare for maximum energy/cns rest leading up to a comp? Or do you not take it that seriously?
> 
> Do you take pre-workout supplements at comps?


carbs and lots of them , keep the energy stores full then on comp day use haribo mc`ds anything with fast/slow carbs .

stims burn you out which would explain why you pull more off stims .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log tonight , heart is racing still and lost feeling in right side of my forearm and the two smaller fingers .

Went up to 105kg log 2x1 vid of one of to follow

Db standing press 40kgx5

Dips 2x10

Bench up to 160 x 1

Not feeling strong at all


----------



## Big_Al13

Was it because your **** was eating you grundies? :lol:

Don't dwell on it mate, we all have ****ty workouts, just go back more determined next time. Still a good lift regardless!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cheers guys .

Think I'll do less sets and reps as I respond better that way but I'll add in another assistance .


----------



## 25434

You are strong Ewen...don't listen to your head luv. I've seen ya!!! x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> You are strong Ewen...don't listen to your head luv. I've seen ya!!! x


That means more than you know , thank you xx


----------



## Mingster

Come on big fella, dig in. You know you can do it:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Come on big fella, dig in. You know you can do it:thumbup1:


Thanks ming .

Went to waitrose earlier they do just over a litre of jersey cow gold top 840 ish cals iirc so I bought a few and back on it today


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deads 220 for a few

Chins bw 3x3

Bicep curls for a few

Done






Different angle due to the daft cnut doing kb swings and half burpees and sh1t skipping [email protected] .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Set from friday nights squats .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Deads 220 for a few
> 
> Chins bw 3x3
> 
> Bicep curls for a few
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different angle due to the daft cnut doing kb swings and half burpees and sh1t skipping [email protected] .


THIS VIDEO IS PRIVATE


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> THIS VIDEO IS PRIVATE


Made public , not sure why it set itself as private .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Made public , not sure why it set itself as private .


What are you hiding lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> What are you hiding lol


Well actually I do upload private movies to youtube :lol: just not last nght .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Well actually I do upload private movies to youtube :lol: just not last nght .


I don't wanna know


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't wanna know


It's best you don't as I'll only get blamed for corrupting you're innocent pure mind :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> It's best you don't as I'll only get blamed for corrupting you're innocent pure mind :whistling:


Hurray it's finally got it!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hurray it's finally got it!!


Nearly choked on my dinner


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Nearly choked on my dinner


Don't do that ...silly...!!


----------



## 25434

Hello Ewen, just passing through....silent like te ninja that I am....hope all is well..and an hello to GT too....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Hello Ewen, just passing through....silent like te ninja that I am....hope all is well..and an hello to GT too....


Hey flubs hows you ?

We are both fine thanks 

Though I think im coming down with a cold


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Hey flubs hows you ?
> 
> We are both fine thanks
> 
> Though I think im coming down with a cold


Oh no .....me to


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no .....me to


Must be the change in weather


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Must be the change in weather


It's awful


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> It's awful


Early night for me and lots of vit c , hoping its a quickie


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Early night for me and lots of vit c , hoping its a quickie


Lol is that more your style ,??


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol is that more your style ,??


Only for illness


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log 65kg x10 x8 x8 x6

Incline bench up to two singles at 140kg

Tricep pressdowns v bar 90% stack 4x10 1x8

Feel ill and drained so light pressing and light sesh on saturday doing events .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Short sesion today due to not being veey well .

Ohp seated

Incline bench

Flys

Biceps

3 weeks til comp lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Short sesion today due to not being veey well .
> 
> Ohp seated
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> Flys
> 
> Biceps
> 
> 3 weeks til comp lol


Awwwwww


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Awwwwww


I know poor me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deads back bis

Deads in doubles upto 250 for a single vid to follow

Chins 3x3

Preacher curls 3x failure


----------



## Glais

in for vid  good luck for the comp mate!


----------



## Rick89

strong work buddy looks solid

how long til next comp and what events?


----------



## Rick89

EDIT DUMBAS JUST SEEN 3 WEEKS HAHA


----------



## MRSTRONG

Got the second wind of this cold feel utter dogsh1t but good session all round and happy with everything leading up to this comp .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> strong work buddy looks solid
> 
> how long til next comp and what events?


3 weeks lol

You would like the events .

Yoke 280

Farmer 130

Max log

Max deadlift

Stones

And a surprise event

Think ive got them right , its for charity all proceeds go to macmillian which is the one that looked after my mun so a very worthy cause and looking forward to hitting pbs .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ive teamed up with @dtlv to refine diet as he is megamind and he's very intelligent which fits my needs .


----------



## Rick89

defo a worthy cause to hit few pb;s let me know closer the time and ill chuck a few quid your way fella

good set of events for you them aswell imo


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> defo a worthy cause to hit few pb;s let me know closer the time and ill chuck a few quid your way fella
> 
> good set of events for you them aswell imo


Thanks buddy .

I like the look of those events especially max log .


----------



## flinty90

All sounding good and positive mate despite the illness. ... tried to watch vid but just comes up as private video ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> All sounding good and positive mate despite the illness. ... tried to watch vid but just comes up as private video ??


Cheers , not sure why it sets vids as private when I upload them .


----------



## Gym Bunny

Just caught up, and as usual I'm full of questions. 

First, I like your little blue vest.

2nd, when you deadlifted 220kg it looked like your butt is so high is the air it's almost like your doing straight legged DL. Were you really that high, or was it the unfortunate placing of the camera?

Really liked the 250kg pull, lovely straight back. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Just caught up, and as usual I'm full of questions.
> 
> First, I like your little blue vest.
> 
> 2nd, when you deadlifted 220kg it looked like your butt is so high is the air it's almost like your doing straight legged DL. Were you really that high, or was it the unfortunate placing of the camera?
> 
> Really liked the 250kg pull, lovely straight back. :thumb:


Thank you .

220 ass was very high I struggled with that and pretty much sldl it lack of power/energy .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Short sesion today due to not being veey well .
> 
> Ohp seated
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> Flys
> 
> Biceps
> 
> 3 weeks til comp lol


Where's this comp Ewen please? And herroooooooo.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Where's this comp Ewen please? And herroooooooo.....


Hi flubs its in Eastbourne cant remember the name if the gym its at .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Hi [Redacted] its in Eastbourne cant remember the name if the gym its at .


Cheers...will see if I can find it and check on the journey......ta...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Cheers...will see if I can find it and check on the journey......ta...


Will you pluck up the courage to say hello to the big scary man this time 

I don't bite and I'm a decent guy so don't be shy


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Will you pluck up the courage to say hello to the big scary man this time
> 
> I don't bite and I'm a decent guy so don't be shy


I will...brownie's honour....I will look straight into your knee caps and ...gulp.......say hello......:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> I will...brownie's honour....I will look straight into your knee caps and ...gulp.......say hello......:laugh:


Haha please do as I was gutted you were stood next to me and ran off lol


----------



## Huntingground

Evening mate, hope the comp goes well, have you shaken off the cold yet?


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Haha please do as I was gutted you were stood next to me and ran off lol


hahaha...hey! I was much much cooler than that...I sidled slowly but surely out of eyesight.....like the ninja that I am.....lol....x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Evening mate, hope the comp goes well, have you shaken off the cold yet?


Thanks mate , cold has got worse ache like fcuk and head is bunged up feel dizzy aswell , happy days not


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> hahaha...hey! I was much much cooler than that...I sidled slowly but surely out of eyesight.....like the ninja that I am.....lol....x


Lol hmmm maybe or maybe ran away like I was a big scary monster :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Lol hmmm maybe or maybe ran away like I was a big scary monster :lol:


I'm a ogre arghhh


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm a ogre arghhh


Whose that walking over my bridge


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Whose that walking over my bridge


That's the wrong film dingbat!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> That's the wrong film dingbat!!


I need a couple days of watching the correct films lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Log upto 115 x1

Vid of 95 to follow

Bench upto 160 x2

Tricep pressdowns 4x5

Last couple of days have been shocking as far as food goes just cant eat and full of cold which is a headachey head cold thing and every bone and muscle hurts like a little bitch .

On the plus side its not long til comp day which I'm mega excited about and I might even try some event training tomorrow :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## GreedyBen

You made that look easy! You do look kind of menacing walking towards the camera at the end :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> You made that look easy! You do look kind of menacing walking towards the camera at the end :lol:


Apparently im a scary mofo :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13

Looking strong there mate, didn't even look like an effort! Good work.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Looking strong there mate, didn't even look like an effort! Good work.


Thanks was rather easy but I am a couple weeks out from comp so im trying to be injury free .


----------



## Sambuca

looking good. i find ohp standing such a hard exercise!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Woah! Nice lift there! Made that look really easy.

Gotta say though, for a gym that sweet the music is awful.


----------



## MRSTRONG

The music is horrible


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yoke upto 220-230kg few runs probably did 70 yards total

70 kg farmers about 40 yards .

Fittness needs work


----------



## MRSTRONG

yoke from earlier


----------



## MRSTRONG

well today ive learned a few things about myself .

im mentally weak and hurt those i care about simply because im unable to stand back and see things from another perspective even though ive been in a similar situation , this also effects my strength as i focus too much on the what if and selfish thoughts and i charge my pig headed emotions winding myself up .

also that i am strong however i doubt myself and my ability which fuels my daft thoughts further .

lastly my fitness is fcuking shocking .

ive focused too much on my bodies power but not enough on mind power , if i can work on my mind as much as i do on my body i can better myself all round .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yoke light runs around 150kg over 100 yards

Tyre flip only 350kg but fcuk me I struggled:lol:

Will work on tekkers as ive forgotten how to lift lol


----------



## GreedyBen

Only 350? Is that why the floor shakes when it hits the floor! How the fcuk do you get it out the gym in the first place?

Looking forward to having a go at this one day, maybe on a smaller one!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Only 350? Is that why the floor shakes when it hits the floor! How the fcuk do you get it out the gym in the first place?
> 
> Looking forward to having a go at this one day, maybe on a smaller one!


Lol theres a few starting from 50kg up to 1000kg .

Tekkers let me down its months since ive flipped a tyre just need to get back into it .

We have a 180 tyre if you fancy a drive over sometime .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Actually that might be the 440 tyre :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Lol theres a few starting from 50kg up to 1000kg .
> 
> Tekkers let me down its months since ive flipped a tyre just need to get back into it .
> 
> We have a 180 tyre if you fancy a drive over sometime .


I think that would be more my size at the moment  Yeah I'd like to get over sometime only a 126 mile round trip!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> I think that would be more my size at the moment  Yeah I'd like to get over sometime only a 126 mile round trip!


Only an hour away


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Only an hour away


Thats dependant on the M25 though! It would have to be in the day for me to get down there too, what sort of time do you usually train?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Anytime really as I work for myself


----------



## MRSTRONG

at work friday night some guy i chucked out decided to slap me lol caught my left eye and eyebrow and has been swollen and sore since


----------



## Gym Bunny

Only 350kg he says. 

The mental stuff is hard enough as it is. Don't put yourself down for what you "think" is weakness in yourself. You're not weak, a weak man would hide from the fact he's not perfect and you most definitely are not doing that.


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> at work friday night some guy i chucked out decided to slap me lol caught my left eye and eyebrow and has been swollen and sore since


ahh always one cnut mate , try ignore it let your anger out in the gym

or jab aload of m tren cheque drops and some halo and go rip his head off.. your call


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> ahh always one cnut mate , try ignore it let your anger out in the gym
> 
> or jab aload of m tren cheque drops and some halo and go rip his head off.. your call


i smashed him mate im not proud but lost my temper .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Only 350kg he says.
> 
> The mental stuff is hard enough as it is. Don't put yourself down for what you "think" is weakness in yourself. You're not weak, a weak man would hide from the fact he's not perfect and you most definitely are not doing that.


thank you im just tired


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> i smashed him mate im not proud but lost my temper .


dont blame you mate I know your a decent guy and would act like that for no reason

just make sure no cctv or any that hassle pal dont want to get into any bother for a **** like that


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> dont blame you mate I know your a decent guy and would act like that for no reason
> 
> just make sure no cctv or any that hassle pal dont want to get into any bother for a **** like that


all caught on camera aswell lol

sh1t happens


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> thank you im just tired


And no doubt suffering from that shiner! Get a compress on it and have a nap.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> And no doubt suffering from that shiner! Get a compress on it and have a nap.


it`ll be fine i cant get any uglier :lol:

nap sounds good , wouldnt mind getting snuggled up on the sofa watching some cheesy film and nodding off


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> it`ll be fine i cant get any uglier :lol:
> 
> nap sounds good , wouldnt mind getting snuggled up on the sofa watching some cheesy film and nodding off


Then go get a blanket and do it! :thumb:

Also, you are rugged not ugly.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Then go get a blanket and do it! :thumb:
> 
> Also, you are rugged not ugly.


rugged haha :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes :tt2:


----------



## GreedyBen

Hope you don't get any repercussions mate, legal or otherwise.

I'll get over in the near future, right now all three of us have the Tom Tits.:sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Eastbourne strongestman comp is next sunday lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Hope you don't get any repercussions mate, legal or otherwise.
> 
> I'll get over in the near future, right now all three of us have the Tom Tits.:sad:


These things happen mate .

Ive been ill a couple weeks with some crappy cold


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> it`ll be fine i cant get any uglier :lol:
> 
> nap sounds good , wouldnt mind getting snuggled up on the sofa watching some cheesy film and nodding off


Ewen, go and sleep. AND.....Gym Bunny is right. You ain't ugly mister.....and I've seen you up close and personal with a beeeeeg angry red face face! And you still didn't look ugly! So shrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuup!

If you are gonna be ugly! I'll tell when...errrr...lol wut? I.....ummmm....maybe need tea, yes that's it...strong tea....:laugh:

Have a kiss ya great big galaaaaaa....X and one for GT too...x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Ewen, go and sleep. AND.....Gym Bunny is right. You ain't ugly mister.....and I've seen you up close and personal with a beeeeeg angry red face face! And you still didn't look ugly! So shrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> If you are gonna be ugly! I'll tell when...errrr...lol wut? I.....ummmm....maybe need tea, yes that's it...strong tea....:laugh:
> 
> Have a kiss ya great big galaaaaaa....X and one for GT too...x


Thanks flubs


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deadlifts tonight and last dead sesh til comp on sunday .

180 x2

220 x2

250 x1

Chins

3x3 @bw
















Did something especially for @mrssalvatore if you can work it out  camera is a tad far away though ..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yoke today 100kg over 100 yards fadt as possible try sweat the rest of this cold out .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ohp log upto 125 x1

Bench upto 140 x3

Diet has been really bad however had to go to kfc and 4 burger meals and malteaser krushem was had .

Log vid ....


----------



## Rick89

looking very strong for the comp mate nice work

hope the cold goes before comp for ya pal


----------



## MRSTRONG

cheers guys .

feel strong but weak due to this cold lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Ohp log upto 125 x1
> 
> Bench upto 140 x3
> 
> Diet has been really bad however had to go to kfc and 4 burger meals and malteaser krushem was had .
> 
> Log vid ....


You massive ****3r


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You massive ****3r


haha yeah cheers then 

uploaded another vid working on tech .


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 137426


and a massive back pic :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Have you any idea how far away my KFC is away!?? It's a long way a way


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Have you any idea how far away my KFC is away!?? It's a long way a way


mines a ten min drive so yesterday i had to get a family burger meal , 4 burgers 4 chips 1 popcorn chicken and a malteaser krushem 

it was very very nice


----------



## GreedyBen

Strong pressing mate, looking broad too!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Strong pressing mate, looking broad too!


cheers buddy , dropped some weight too and feel loads better .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> cheers buddy , dropped some weight too and feel loads better .


You shifted your virus yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> You shifted your virus yet?


no mate suffered a massive hypo type attack in kfc last night went dizzy and faint not nice , not much i can do then sit it out , struggle to eat and sleep lol


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> no mate suffered a massive hypo type attack in kfc last night went dizzy and faint not nice , not much i can do then sit it out , struggle to eat and sleep lol


Sh1t that doesn't sound good mate. At least you can fart though:lol:

Hope it clears up for you and soon too!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Sh1t that doesn't sound good mate. At least you can fart though:lol:
> 
> Hope it clears up for you and soon too!


haha yes atleast i can fart :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Seems pizzahut do a burger pizza so ive had to order one


----------



## MRSTRONG

And they fcuked my order up so been given an extra puzza free seems as though someone loves me


----------



## MRSTRONG

couple pics from the cowboy and indian party night 

View attachment 137513
View attachment 137514


----------



## GreedyBen

Ha ha thats fcuking brilliant!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nice pics there! :thumb:

Was watching Worlds Strongest Man tonight and yet again the guy(s) I thought would come out as the top 3 were wrong. So, I'm guessing a hell of a lot is to do with technique and CV fitness? It was insane how fast their hearts were beating with the weighted toss and DLing cars.

Which events are your strongest @ewen, thought your log press seemed like one of your strengths from the videos.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice pics there! :thumb:
> 
> Was watching Worlds Strongest Man tonight and yet again the guy(s) I thought would come out as the top 3 were wrong. So, I'm guessing a hell of a lot is to do with technique and CV fitness? It was insane how fast their hearts were beating with the weighted toss and DLing cars.
> 
> Which events are your strongest @ewen, thought your log press seemed like one of your strengths from the videos.


yeah it is about strength/cv/endurance but theres a trade off and the strongest man has a bigger VO2 max look at big Z his training weights are higher than his comp weights so its like a medium effort training day really but add in other guys and thats where things hot up .

moving events have always been my best however ive let these slip in favour of squat/dl/ohp and ohp is imo my better event but if i practised more on my weaker events i would be better but im a lazy fcuker .


----------



## MRSTRONG

not long back from a club tonight was a cock fest tbh but nice to go out for a change considering the sh1tty day ive had and the fact ive got a comp literally hours away i feel ok .


----------



## Gym Bunny

@ewen, thanks for the explanation. When's the comp? Today or Sunday?

Do you know in advance, what tasks there'll be, or is it more a case of there will be X tasks from this list of possible ones?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> @ewen, thanks for the explanation. When's the comp? Today or Sunday?
> 
> Do you know in advance, what tasks there'll be, or is it more a case of there will be X tasks from this list of possible ones?


sunday is comp day feel good for it , prep could of been better but it is what it is , no more distractions for next year need to focus on me for a change .

its a bit all over tbh im in the inters/open/overs cat :lol:

EVENTS

FARMERS WALK: 50 mtrs

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 70kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 90kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 100kg

under 92.5 kg inters 90 kg

under 105 kg inters 110 kg

over 105 kg inters/open 120kg

women's open class 50 kg

DEAD LIFT ( last man standing )

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer starting weight 150 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer starting weight 170 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer starting weight 180 kg

women's open class starting weight 70 kg

CAR DEADLIFT

under 92.5 kg inters starting weight 180 kg

under 105 kg inters starting weight 210 kg

over 105 kg inters starting weight 240 kg

YOKE

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 180 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 200 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 220 kg

under 92.5 kg inters 220 kg

under 105 kg inters 250 kg

over 105 kg inters 280 kg

women's open class 120 kg

LOG (last man standing )

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 60 kg

under 105kg novice/f timer 70 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer 80 kg

under 92.5 kg inters 80 kg

under 105 kg inters 90 kg

over 105 kg inters 100 kg

women's open class 40 kg

LOAD MEDLEY

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer

Tyre flip 180kg, x2 70kg barrels, 70 kg metal block, x2 stones 90kg

under 105kg novice/f timer

Tyre flip 180 kg/250 kg, barrel 70kg, metal block 70 kg, x3 stones 100kg, 110kg, 120 kg

over 105kg novice/f timer

x3 tyres 180kg,250kg,350kg, 70kg barrel, 100,110,120,130 kg stones

under 92.5 kg inters

tyre flip 180kg 250kg, barrels 70kg, metal block 70kg, 90,100,110kg stones

under 105kg inters

3 tyre flip 180kg,250kg350kg, barrel 70kg, 110,120,130,150kg stones

over 105kg inters

3 tyre flip,180kg,250kg,350k, 110,120,130,150,175 stones

women's open class

tyre flip 100kg, 50kg barrel, 50,60,70,80kg stones

THERE WILL ALSO BE AN EVENT FOR THE 3 INTER GROUPS ON THE DAY THATS GONNA BE A SURPRISE ..

Full rules, and all forms will be loaded asap.

IF U WISH TO TAKE PART PLEASE FACEBOOK ME YOUR FULL EMAIL AND ALL THE FORMS WILL MAILED TO YOU ASAP..

PRIZES FOR THE DAY ARE AS FOLLOWS...

under 92.5 kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 105kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

over 105kg novice/f timer 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 92.5 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

under 105 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

over 105 kg inters 1ST £100, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

women's open class 1ST £50, 2ND protein tub, 3RD protein tub

Entrance fee's

novice/f timers £20.00 pre-paid £25.00 on the day

women's open class £20.00 pre-paid £25.00 on the day

inters group £25.00 pre-paid £30.00 on the day

Trophy's will be awarded to the top 3 in each class, and the top 15 will receive medals


----------



## MRSTRONG

bought a thong earlier fcuk knows why buy wore it tonight it`s like a gold sparkly leopard print one not very comfy fcuk knows how you girls wear them .

bed time for me


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thongs are like dental floss for the bum. I can't see how that's healthy and honestly, am not big on chaffing!

Good luck for the comp! :thumb:

Stones look hard for the women. No way could I manhandle and 80kg stone! So colour me impressed for everything.

Videos of the events please.


----------



## Tassotti

Good luck at Eastbourne Ewen


----------



## 25434

Hi Ewen...gutted but I can't come to watch you this time, gotta go to a family party, bleeeuuuurrrrggghhh.....but moi carlin'

GOOD LUCK....xxxx.

Go kick ass!


----------



## Greshie

Good luck for Sunday @ewen :thumb:


----------



## Keenam

Good luck in the comp mate. Show them how it's done!


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> bought a thong earlier fcuk knows why buy wore it tonight it`s like a gold sparkly leopard print one not very comfy fcuk knows how you girls wear them .
> 
> bed time for me


As you do err :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> Good luck in the comp big man. Do yourself proud.





Greshie said:


> Good luck for Sunday @ewen :thumb:





Tassotti said:


> Good luck at Eastbourne Ewen





Gym Bunny said:


> Thongs are like dental floss for the bum. I can't see how that's healthy and honestly, am not big on chaffing!
> 
> Good luck for the comp! :thumb:
> 
> Stones look hard for the women. No way could I manhandle and 80kg stone! So colour me impressed for everything.
> 
> Videos of the events please.


Thank you .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keenam said:


> Good luck in the comp mate. Show them how it's done!


Cheers mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

new gym up my end is mainly focused on strong man training...proper hardcore place. think im giving up the BB style training & heading the strongman route.

good luck big ane!


----------



## MRSTRONG

JANIKvonD said:


> new gym up my end is mainly focused on strong man training...proper hardcore place. think im giving up the BB style training & heading the strongman route.
> 
> good luck big ane!


would recommend it mate even if you split the training year 50/50 you`ll see big gainz .

thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Have a blast tomorrow - sure you'll bring home the win.


Thanks mate .


----------



## Mingster

Viking Power mate.

Unleash the berserker fury


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Viking Power mate.
> 
> Unleash the berserker fury


Thanks mate .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Just had a small leg session and stretch and now off to feast


----------



## sxbarnes

Don't abuse the geriactics down Eastbourne now. Good luck matey


----------



## MRSTRONG

sxbarnes said:


> Don't abuse the geriactics down Eastbourne now. Good luck matey


Haha cheers


----------



## Big_Al13

Good luck for tomorrow pal!

Al.


----------



## MattGriff

Smash it skinny boy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> What's a feast like for you mate?


It started with vagina



Big_Al13 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow pal!
> 
> Al.


Cheers al



MattGriff said:


> Smash it skinny boy!


Will do gainzmeister


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> Vagina= power food


Haha that was 4am only had a coupke hours sleep gonna smash 24iu gh and have early night .

Had morning shake bacon sarnie big fry up got a pizza to smash I'll look like one soon lol then wifes doing mince beef and tatties 

Can't wait to move some heavy sh1t tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> Bloody right, you'll have enough energy anyway!
> 
> I've taken your advice on AAS dosages. Using higher than norm test. Paying off nicely for strength gains


Test prop alone is awesome for strength around 1g weekly .


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> I'm using t400 with nandrolone blend with EQ. Extreme 75 and test s.
> 
> Looking forward to Apollo cheque drops when they become available


Yeah will be fun using them


----------



## MRSTRONG

got this stuck in my head aswell ....


----------



## GreedyBen

Good luck again for tomorrow big man!


----------



## MRSTRONG

2nd poo of the day = nervous


----------



## MRSTRONG

4th I first two events .

Sounds good til I say therrs only 4 in it :lol:

Got lots of work to do when im back in the gym .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Last in 3 events got log next and only 2 events to go .

Must get strong .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Failed 120 log

1 event left .


----------



## sxbarnes

Come on Ewan


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stones done

Finished 4th otherwise known as last .


----------



## MRSTRONG

A loss is a loss im afraid however lots of money was raised for a worthy cause so not all bad .


----------



## Mingster

These things happen mate. You must have had three mighty warriors up against you.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> These things happen mate. You must have had three mighty warriors up against you.


They were giants but its my fault for not training harder .


----------



## Keenam

ewen said:


> A loss is a loss im afraid however lots of money was raised for a worthy cause so not all bad .


As you say mate not a loss when you raise money for a good cause to. You know what you are up against now and can get yourself ready to beat their asses next time!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keenam said:


> As you say mate not a loss when you raise money for a good cause to. You know what you are up against now and can get yourself ready to beat their asses next time!


Thanks keenam


----------



## GreedyBen

Well done, you took part mate, thats what counts, not much of a competition if theres no one else to compete against!

Money raised for a good cause as well and besides it was only a warm up for Watfords Strongest Man :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Well done, you took part mate, thats what counts, not much of a competition if theres no one else to compete against!
> 
> Money raised for a good cause as well and besides it was only a warm up for Watfords Strongest Man :thumbup1:


Thanks .

Macmillian is a worthy cause and I'm glad I could give them something back .

I'm pulling out of watfords .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Macmillian is a worthy cause and I'm glad I could give them something back .
> 
> I'm pulling out of watfords .


Whys that mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Whys that mate?


Need to get stronger .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Need to get stronger .


You've got 4 weeks!

Have a rest mate, you lifted more in the gym than today on the log didn't you so you know you can do it!


----------



## Rick89

great cause so no los in my eyes you done well

chill out for a bit take some pressure off yourself and enjoy gym, compete when you feel the time is right

well done big man great effort for great cause, to me that worth more than winning a comp for fk all


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> great cause so no los in my eyes you done well
> 
> chill out for a bit take some pressure off yourself and enjoy gym, compete when you feel the time is right
> 
> well done big man great effort for great cause, to me that worth more than winning a comp for fk all


Thanks buddy .

I think that's what I need to do .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Thanks everyone for all the support .

I'll kick my wounds and get bigger faster and stronger .

But for now im hurting lol


----------



## Greshie

You did your best on the day Ewen and did your best for a very good cause, so there is no need to beat yourself up, and you now know what you have to do to move forward ! :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> You did your best on the day Ewen and did your best for a very good cause, so there is no need to beat yourself up, and you now know what you have to do to move forward ! :thumbup1:


Thanks greesh


----------



## 25434

Hey Ewen, you went and did stuff that a ton of people can't right? I'm proud of you, what if everyone suddenly decided not Togo in case they didn't come first? No money for charity, no fun for people watching and nothing to challenge you right? And you need the challenge to keep you going forward with your training right?

You did good Ewen....you did good..xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Hey Ewen, you went and did stuff that a ton of people can't right? I'm proud of you, what if everyone suddenly decided not Togo in case they didn't come first? No money for charity, no fun for people watching and nothing to challenge you right? And you need the challenge to keep you going forward with your training right?
> 
> You did good Ewen....you did good..xxx


Thanks flubs


----------



## k8tjane

ewen said:


> A loss is a loss im afraid however lots of money was raised for a worthy cause so not all bad .


As everyone else has said don't be so hard on yourself, you raised money for a good cause. If I recall you've been ill for some time running up to this event, weaker men would have dropped out based on that alone.


----------



## MRSTRONG

k8tjane said:


> As everyone else has said don't be so hard on yourself, you raised money for a good cause. If I recall you've been ill for some time running up to this event, weaker men would have dropped out based on that alone.


thanks

i did feel like retiring but im no quitter


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 137727


View attachment 137728
View attachment 137729


some more to follow


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Hard luck fella. Good to raise some much needed funds for Macmillan though, very good cause.

You're right about those other guys, they are monsters!

You use a lot of BSI don't you? I've not used it myself so can't speak from experience, but I've seen all the mixed reviews on here. Have you thought of trying a more reliable lab? Just to be clear...not pushing a lab or anything, just a wondered if you've considered it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hard luck fella. Good to raise some much needed funds for Macmillan though, very good cause.
> 
> You're right about those other guys, they are monsters!
> 
> You use a lot of BSI don't you? I've not used it myself so can't speak from experience, but I've seen all the mixed reviews on here. Have you thought of trying a more reliable lab? Just to be clear...not pushing a lab or anything, just a wondered if you've considered it.


Cheers .

Using a combo of wc apollo and pharma though will be cruising on pharma test for a few weeks .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> Cheers .
> 
> Using a combo of wc apollo and pharma though will be cruising on pharma test for a few weeks .


Why not try again in a lighter category? Isn't all about what gear you take I suppose and u trust bsi so you must be believing it works lol

What category's are there for strongman?


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> Why not try again in a lighter category? Isn't all about what gear you take I suppose and u trust bsi so you must be believing it works lol
> 
> What category's are there for strongman?


or i could just get stronger .

most of the guys i compete against have been training for 10 years , ive been doing this for just over 4 years , im not a million mikes away and nobody wants to be the strongest retard so its opens for me simple as that .

as for bsi ive not used them much as i been using wc pharma and apollo , theres nothing wrong with bsi imo just as good as any other lab .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> or i could just get stronger .
> 
> most of the guys i compete against have been training for 10 years , ive been doing this for just over 4 years , im not a million mikes away and nobody wants to be the strongest retard so its opens for me simple as that .
> 
> as for bsi ive not used them much as i been using wc pharma and apollo , theres nothing wrong with bsi imo just as good as any other lab .


Would it not make sense to build up from a lighter category get more experience in, it's easy saying just get stronger but it's harder actually doing it , the gear doesn't matter , well it does but not as much as training and diet and genetics, GL either way


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> Would it not make sense to build up from a lighter category get more experience in, it's easy saying just get stronger but it's harder actually doing it , the gear doesn't matter , well it does but not as much as training and diet and genetics, GL either way


i was a novice i built up and went inter/open .

sounds like your saying my training diet and genetics are sh1t so i should just give up , ive never quit anything in my life and im not gonna start now .

it`s taken me 20 mins to get out of bed today every muscle in my body is very sore and painful ive re torn my bicep and hamstring and im still gonna go and train later .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> i was a novice i built up and went inter/open .
> 
> sounds like your saying my training diet and genetics are sh1t so i should just give up , ive never quit anything in my life and im not gonna start now .
> 
> it`s taken me 20 mins to get out of bed today every muscle in my body is very sore and painful ive re torn my bicep and hamstring and im still gonna go and train later .


Not at all mate, my reference to gear was in respect of someone mentioning earlier your lab of choice, and I didn't say give up, but if there's a better future in a lighter category surely that would be better? But in any case sure you'll get there in the end, you got the heart for it


----------



## Big_Al13

Sounds like you took this one hard mate.

Two schools of thought I guess,

1) You went, you performed, you made a load of cash for a worthy cause, you didn't get a trophy, you get straight back in the gym and go harder......

2) You went, you performed, you made a load of cash for a worthy cause, you didn't get a trophy, you have a weeks break to recover, have a natter with Det about diet tweaks to help you out, you get back in the gym and smash it up.

I'd pick number 2 personally. :thumb:

It basically boils down to on the day, you were not 100% (due to illness most likely). You did however still attend and from the looks of things put in all the effort you could on the day. Now to you that may not have been enough as you know you could have done more, but the body is a fickle machine, if it ain't right, it won't function properly. Don't take it to heart pal, there are still plenty of comps to go and many years for you to improve. This one is just a lesson that you can take and say - right next time, I'll do X & Y different, and I'll win.

From where I am sitting, you did a grand job.

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Thanks guy's .

Just had a chat with my gym owner about moving forward gonna take this week as a light week and to plan the build up to next comp which I plan to be bodypower .

Pulled out of watfords also have a very tender testicle which im going to see the gp about soon as I get an appointment .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Thanks guy's .
> 
> Just had a chat with my gym owner about moving forward gonna take this week as a light week and to plan the build up to next comp which I plan to be bodypower .
> 
> Pulled out of watfords also have a very tender testicle which im going to see the gp about soon as I get an appointment .


Thats a shame mate, I still haven't forgotten about those knee sleeves though :tongue:

Hope your knacker is ok!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Thats a shame mate, I still haven't forgotten about those knee sleeves though :tongue:
> 
> Hope your knacker is ok!


i gave them to a fittie in my gym , 19 and muscular in a very sexy way although she is a bit of a fruitloop :lol:

my testicle is very painful thanks for asking .


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> i gave them to a fittie in my gym , 19 and muscular in a very sexy way although she is a bit of a fruitloop :lol:
> 
> my testicle is very painful thanks for asking .


Did it take a hit from something?

A lad at my school ended up with a twisted testicle and he lost it.

If it's unexpected pain, don't p1ss about getting it checked.


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Did it take a hit from something?
> 
> A lad at my school ended up with a twisted testicle and he lost it.
> 
> If it's unexpected pain, don't p1ss about getting it checked.


dr said i had a varicose few years back he did say its harmless but never caused pain .

i twisted it a while back it made me feel very sick i untwisted it and been fine since up til a few days back it hurt but not very much however yesterday it began to get worse and now today i feel sick again and it hurts alot .

called my doc this morning all morning appointments gone so called back after 2 to find all appointments for afternoon gone , told receptionist what was wrong and she said she will ask my doc to call me .

it hurts that much im on the verge on going to A&E .


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> dr said i had a varicose few years back he did say its harmless but never caused pain .
> 
> i twisted it a while back it made me feel very sick i untwisted it and been fine since up til a few days back it hurt but not very much however yesterday it began to get worse and now today i feel sick again and it hurts alot .
> 
> called my doc this morning all morning appointments gone so called back after 2 to find all appointments for afternoon gone , told receptionist what was wrong and she said she will ask my doc to call me .
> 
> it hurts that much im on the verge on going to A&E .


If you don't hear from the Docs by the end of today get to A&E .... if it's a twisted testicle it needs dealing with asap as Resten says


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> If you don't hear from the Docs by the end of today get to A&E .... if it's a twisted testicle it needs dealing with asap as Resten says


i`ll call doc again see what they say , have some food then be on my way .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i`ll call doc again see what they say , have some food then be on my way .


Do as you're told!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Do as you're told!!


i will .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i will .


You better do!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You better do!


gonna have some food now as i`ll be sat round a while and go down .


----------



## MRSTRONG

couple vids from yesterday .

380 car deadlift






280 yoke


----------



## MattGriff

I'm not gonna lick your vagina like anyone else, **** how long you have been doing it, you have been training strongman as long as I have - your trouble is your training is all over the shop, sort it out on a mathmatical progression method and stop worrying about having a physique like Poundstones or whoever, you are a different shape to him so sadly it is not possible, just focus on getting stronger in the compond lifts and chuck in some moving events!

You are right in the opens, everything else is just ****, its strongman not averagly strong gym boy - you do have the right mindset in get stronger, focus on powerlifting and get your hip and core strength up, the rest will follow, the kit ain't gonna get ligther!

**** when we first started it was only just moving on from the Pudz era, now its 400kg yokes, 150 logs and 350+ deadlifts everywhere - but the only party worth going to is the biggest one!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> I'm not gonna lick your vagina like anyone else, **** how long you have been doing it, you have been training strongman as long as I have - your trouble is your training is all over the shop, sort it out on a mathmatical progression method and stop worrying about having a physique like Poundstones or whoever, you are a different shape to him so sadly it is not possible, just focus on getting stronger in the compond lifts and chuck in some moving events!
> 
> You are right in the opens, everything else is just ****, its strongman not averagly strong gym boy - you do have the right mindset in get stronger, focus on powerlifting and get your hip and core strength up, the rest will follow, the kit ain't gonna get ligther!
> 
> **** when we first started it was only just moving on from the Pudz era, now its 400kg yokes, 150 logs and 350+ deadlifts everywhere - but the only party worth going to is the biggest one!


haha always did like your straight talking .

100% spot on and thats exactly what my plan is , im redoing training with a more methodical approach and its time i stopped pussying around .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> haha always did like your straight talking .
> 
> 100% spot on and thats exactly what my plan is , im redoing training with a more methodical approach and its time i stopped pussying around .


Thazzmaboiiiii........now get down that feckin a & e sharpish and report back so we can stop worrying 'bout your danglies!

Not that I would of course...I'm waaaayyyyyyyy too polite to be thinking about that....wouldn't even look if you presented it on a plate covered in tomato sauce with chips...nope, no sirrrreeeeeeeeeeee......:no: 

Hey Ewen....GO get it sorted....gotta look after your man bits right? Crucial for optimum operations...cough.....which is prolly wut your doctor said? :laugh: See wut I did there? Humour again....oh boy I'm good!

X


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Unlucky at comp, refocus, head down, crack on.

Loving the car deadlift, I want a crack at that


----------



## MRSTRONG

Went to hospital yesterday had blood and pee sample done was given a jock strap and loads of antibiotics ; they said I have an infection though not sure if inside or outside so off for an ultrasound at 9 .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Went to hospital yesterday had blood and pee sample done was given a jock strap and loads of antibiotics ; they said I have an infection though not sure if inside or outside so off for an ultrasound at 9 .


Good man Ewen...it's important. Xx


----------



## GreedyBen

Hope its nothing too serious or painful!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Hope its nothing too serious or painful!


Me too lol though it is very painful


----------



## Gym Bunny

All clear on the ultrasound?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> All clear on the ultrasound?


Still waiting for it


----------



## Greshie

Good at least it's being seen to !


----------



## MRSTRONG

just back , docs have said its fine just a common infection from being rundown tired stressed dehydrated and made worse by sundays comp , rest needed


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> just back , docs have said its fine just a common infection from being rundown tired stressed dehydrated and made worse by sundays comp , rest needed


Excellent, grab a blankie, popcorn and watch a movie. I enjoyed Elesyium


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent, grab a blankie, popcorn and watch a movie. I enjoyed Elesyium


got some stuff to do first but wifes away so early night for me .


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> just back , docs have said its fine just a common infection from being rundown tired stressed dehydrated and made worse by sundays comp , rest needed


Phew! that's a relief .... so do your stuff and put your feet up


----------



## MRSTRONG

feeling better tonight probably tablets and food helping that .

sneaky pics from friday night with mrs and a delt shot 

View attachment 137865
View attachment 137866
View attachment 137867


----------



## Rick89

glad everything is ok big man

now REST up for a week or so already


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> glad everything is ok big man
> 
> now REST up for a week or so already


thanks rick .

thats my intention buddy put my new goal that should of never changed to my diet man and working out my routine based around what guys at comps my gym owner and big ginger griff said .

feel happier already .


----------



## 25434

That is brilliant news Ewen...I'm very pleased, now rest up the offending article.....heehee.......really good news, I was concerned...xx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> That is brilliant news Ewen...I'm very pleased, now rest up the offending article.....heehee.......really good news, I was concerned...xx


thanks so was i lol barely slept last night .


----------



## GreedyBen

Rick89 said:


> glad everything is ok big man
> 
> now REST up for a week or so already


THIS!


----------



## 25434

Morning Ewen, auntie [Redacted] on the rampage...  how are ya buddy? x and x to GT too...hope Sunday is being good to ya both...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewen, auntie Flubs on the rampage...  how are ya buddy? x and x to GT too...hope Sunday is being good to ya both...


Hiya hope your well , im ok thanks not sure about gt as she fcuked off last week and hardly heard from her think shes back next week sometime .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Hiya hope your well , im ok thanks not sure about gt as she fcuked off last week and hardly heard from her think shes back next week sometime .


hummmmm....I think I can see the picture now, cups and plates and glasses mounting up in the kitchen, big dent in the sofa where you launch yourself to watch the film and fell asleep, waking up with the biggest crick in your back possible....hee hee....

Hey you...have an ugg ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

you are looking after yourself aren't you? (sorry, just turning into your mam now, dam my mother earth syndrome! fook)....hahahahaha.....but you are though? right?

resting, and eating okay, and ya know, not busy making yourself go blind at night...cough.....heehee...ickle jest there...sorry...don't worry, I'll go and punch myself on your behalf right now..doh!...


----------



## dt36

Can I pick your brains, please Ewen?

I want to knock up an Atlas ball for my home gym set-up, just to mix my training up a bit by adding different styles of lifts. I was thinking of getting something like a kiddies beach ball, making a small circle hole in the top and then filling it with cement or hardcore.

At 5' 7" and 14st 7ib, do you have a rough guestimate of around what size ball or weight I should be aiming at? Obviously hard to say without knowing me or seeing what sort of size I am, so I'll PM you some pics if this would help.

Appreciated in advance :thumbup1:

Edit: Just looked at PM's and can't seem to attach any pics...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> hummmmm....I think I can see the picture now, cups and plates and glasses mounting up in the kitchen, big dent in the sofa where you launch yourself to watch the film and fell asleep, waking up with the biggest crick in your back possible....hee hee....
> 
> Hey you...have an ugg ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> you are looking after yourself aren't you? (sorry, just turning into your mam now, dam my mother earth syndrome! fook)....hahahahaha.....but you are though? right?
> 
> resting, and eating okay, and ya know, not busy making yourself go blind at night...cough.....heehee...ickle jest there...sorry...don't worry, I'll go and punch myself on your behalf right now..doh!...


Haha thanks flubs .

Dent in sofa has increased lol I do the housework anyway and its far less now she's not here so a kinda holiday lol

I have woken up with a crick in my neck too lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

dt36 said:


> Can I pick your brains, please Ewen?
> 
> I want to knock up an Atlas ball for my home gym set-up, just to mix my training up a bit by adding different styles of lifts. I was thinking of getting something like a kiddies beach ball, making a small circle hole in the top and then filling it with cement or hardcore.
> 
> At 5' 7" and 14st 7ib, do you have a rough guestimate of around what size ball or weight I should be aiming at? Obviously hard to say without knowing me or seeing what sort of size I am, so I'll PM you some pics if this would help.
> 
> Appreciated in advance :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: Just looked at PM's and can't seem to attach any pics...


Hello mate .

You can buy home made shell kits for stones think its atlastonemaker.co.uk or something but getting the mix right so they dont shatter is key and I think you be better off looking on ebay for a stone or on strength shop .

As for weight if you bought an 80 kg stone you would struggle at first but quickly need heavier so I would go for 100kg stone and aim for reps from floor to shoulder if you dont have any kind of platform .

Stones hold most their value so you could buy an 80 then upgrade to 100 , prices vary but tbh its worth paying more for a pre made stone and roosk stones are the best .


----------



## MRSTRONG

back in the gym tonight gotta be honest i felt terrible , weak no energy and just mentally drained , still in a lot of pain onwards and upwards .

deficit deadlifts 180kg 4x5

close grip chins 6 reps .

done .


----------



## 25434

Eyup Ewen..how are you today....should you be training moi luvlie if you feel that bad?.....hey! be gentle on yourself will ya....x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Eyup Ewen..how are you today....should you be training moi luvlie if you feel that bad?.....hey! be gentle on yourself will ya....x


hey flubs , trained earlier today nothing worth noting , mega stressed at mo but can only get better


----------



## 25434

Oi oi buggerlugs....  just checking to ask how you are today moi luvleee?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Oi oi buggerlugs....  just checking to ask how you are today moi luvleee?


Hey flubs .

Told wife to come back , cock is sore , done bluewater now of to pub and she says ive lost weight lol

Hows you x


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Hey [Redacted] .
> 
> Told wife to come back , cock is sore , done bluewater now of to pub and she says ive lost weight lol
> 
> Hows you x


Why is your danglie sore if you've been on your own? self service trauma? :blush: hee hee.....

I'm fine Ewen, chugging along as I do....thanks for asking...x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Why is your danglie sore if you've been on your own? self service trauma? :blush: hee hee.....
> 
> I'm fine Ewen, chugging along as I do....thanks for asking...x


Haha I've been .... never mind lol

Gkad your well will have a catch up on training soon see how you doing


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha I've been .... W4NKING TO MUCH
> 
> Gkad your well will have a catch up on training soon see how you doing


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha you [email protected] your (if that's spelt right) gonna get it


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha you [email protected] your (if that's spelt right) gonna get it


Hahahah bring it!! Knobber 

An no it's not it's you're as in you are

Not your your it's not personally mine


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahahah bring it!! Knobber
> 
> An no it's not it's you're as in you are
> 
> Not your your it's not personally mine


Haha you are gonna get it


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha you are gonna get it


NER NER na NER NER


----------



## MRSTRONG

chilisi said:


> I hope your well big fella.


feeling pretty good thanks buddy , hows you ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Week 1 of ed coan dl routine

deficit Deadlift (75%): 1x2 @ 202.5 kg

deficit Speed deadlift (60%): 8x3 @ 162.5 kg (90 sec rest b/w sets)

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps 140kg

Bent over row: 8 reps 100kg

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps 100kg

Arched back good morning: 8 reps 60kg

only managed 2 circuits as i was fcuked 

did 6 mins on cross trainer to finish .

decided a new direction was needed so working on my shocking CV system , feel much better already .

deficit pulls are done on a couple 20 plates

will be doing similar for other bodyparts as i lack structure and ive got fat and lazy 

vido of speed pull to follow ..


----------



## 25434

Video of speed pull hey?

Is.....is.....that the same as speed dating? Heehee...cough....soz Ewen..Monday evening humour there....orrrrrrrr wuz it?

Hey you, have anugg....((((((0))))))). Ya know, cos it's Monday an all that....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Video of speed pull hey?
> 
> Is.....is.....that the same as speed dating? Heehee...cough....soz Ewen..Monday evening humour there....orrrrrrrr wuz it?
> 
> Hey you, have anugg....((((((0))))))). Ya know, cos it's Monday an all that....


hey flubs , i could do with a hug or two thanks

hows things ?


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> Week 1 of ed coan dl routine
> 
> deficit Deadlift (75%): 1x2 @ 202.5 kg
> 
> deficit Speed deadlift (60%): 8x3 @ 162.5 kg (90 sec rest b/w sets)
> 
> 3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):
> 
> Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps 140kg
> 
> Bent over row: 8 reps 100kg
> 
> Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps 100kg
> 
> Arched back good morning: 8 reps 60kg
> 
> only managed 2 circuits as i was fcuked
> 
> did 6 mins on cross trainer to finish .
> 
> decided a new direction was needed so working on my shocking CV system , feel much better already .
> 
> deficit pulls are done on a couple 20 plates
> 
> will be doing similar for other bodyparts as i lack structure and ive got fat and lazy
> 
> vido of speed pull to follow ..


 :thumb:


----------



## Sk1nny

Will read through this later mate. Keep it going fella


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sk1nny said:


> Will read through this later mate. Keep it going fella


its full of filth and heavy weights 



chilisi said:


> Yeah good thanks, back in gym this week so looking forward to punishing myself.


good to hear matey :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen

Good luck with the new routine, it's something I should look into too!

How the fcuk do you train with that noise though


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Good luck with the new routine, it's something I should look into too!
> 
> How the fcuk do you train with that noise though


if you cant block out the noise your not training hard enough


----------



## MRSTRONG

wendlers 5-3-1 for shoulders ....

week 1

bb ohp 5 x 100kg , 5 x 110kg , 4 x 115kg - should of been 5 but it wasnt happening :lol:

assistance ..

bb ohp 70kg 5 sets of 6`s and 5`s as i was hanging .

chins 5 x failure which was 5`s down to 3`s @ bw .

5 mins on crosstrainer .

feeling much better though diet has been lagging big time .


----------



## Rick89

4x115 is strong as fck mate

great pressing


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> 4x115 is strong as fck mate
> 
> great pressing


thanks buddy , got some vids to post , wasnt strict pressing but my plan is the assistance to be strict pressing however i was fcuked tonight and should of done 5x10 but sh1t out :lol: however its a start and something to build on .


----------



## MRSTRONG

assistance


----------



## MRSTRONG

tekkers needs work , think i may drop weight 5kg and get things better .


----------



## Big_Al13

Still looking nice and strong there though mate. 115kg ain't to be taking lightly (boom tish) and still loads of time to concentrate on form.

Would slow negatives at a lower weight do anything for you? I found with my OHP a slow negative movement has helped my shoulders no end in terms of putting weight on the bar, and my shoulders are crap.

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Still looking nice and strong there though mate. 115kg ain't to be taking lightly (boom tish) and still loads of time to concentrate on form.
> 
> Would slow negatives at a lower weight do anything for you? I found with my OHP a slow negative movement has helped my shoulders no end in terms of putting weight on the bar, and my shoulders are crap.
> 
> Al.


cheers al .

leg drive needs work plus dropping under and forward the bar , more front squats needed i think .


----------



## GreedyBen

Strong pressing mate!


----------



## Big_Al13

ewen said:


> 5 mins on crosstrainer .


HOLD ON..... I almost missed this!

I reckon it was the thought of you doing cardio that caused you to sh*t out on the 5th at 115kg :lol:

Still a bloody good effort though pal. I also alternate between in front of neck and behind neck in the set, I realise that this may be difficult with such a weight as you are doing, but worth considering perhaps?

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> HOLD ON..... I almost missed this!
> 
> I reckon it was the thought of you doing cardio that caused you to sh*t out on the 5th at 115kg :lol:
> 
> Still a bloody good effort though pal. I also alternate between in front of neck and behind neck in the set, I realise that this may be difficult with such a weight as you are doing, but worth considering perhaps?
> 
> Al.


it needs to be as near to events as possible and i switched from log to bb but will switch to log after this meso cycle .


----------



## Big_Al13

Ah righto, I assumed (wrongly) that you were breaking off from comps to get some diet nailed down and assumed (again wrongly) you were rebuilding so threw some assistance exercises in from my experiences.

That'll learn me to not read back a few pages :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Ah righto, I assumed (wrongly) that you were breaking off from comps to get some diet nailed down and assumed (again wrongly) you were rebuilding so threw some assistance exercises in from my experiences.
> 
> That'll learn me to not read back a few pages :lol:


haha i am planning on not hitting commps for a while but i need to get strong for the future comps , its all working towards that 1 big comp i have my eye on problem is this past 12 months ive wasted fcuking around and being lazy :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dogged a bottle of rum last night and man do i feel it today 

trained kind of lol

front squats 100kg 4x3






80kg stone 3x5






was hanging also forgot to write out my leg routine not that i could of done it today lol

plan is to do an event after each training session and adding in log pressing and db pressing on a saturday alongside events .

name is down for bodypower next year already know events and rough idea of weights so i have 8 months to get strong and fit ...... easy not :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Trained chest and triceps yesterday .

Decline upto 140 to failure

70 x 5 x 10

Pressdowns 5x10 3/4 stack

Few sets of curls .

Then went for food cinema and night out .


----------



## mrssalvatore

KJW said:


> If the 'like' function was available I would 'like' this comment.


I can still like :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I can still like :tongue:


Anything in particular you "like"


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Anything in particular you "like"


Errrr bacon sarnies!!  I've not eaten since yesterday morning


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Errrr bacon sarnies!!  I've not eaten since yesterday morning


I had a krushem earlier .

You should eat something I know your ill and its not easy .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I had a krushem earlier .
> 
> You should eat something I know your ill and its not easy .


I know just don't want anything  and by the way I hate you!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I know just don't want anything  and by the way I hate you!!


  was very very very nice


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Krushems? Awesome!
> 
> Just after four crumpets and peanut butter....need to get calories up


Im on a bulk as of mon morning sick of being skinny


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Same, today has been tough first day of bulk diet. Added to a brutal leg workout which has left me feeling sick - it's all fun and games. But...need to do it.


Ive got 8 months til bodypower so its time to get serious .


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> Im on a bulk as of mon morning sick of being skinny


same mate doing events with simon johnston again has showed me how small i am for an open , need to bang the food in but with consistency , by far the hardest part of this game for me,


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> same mate doing events with simon johnston again has showed me how small i am for an open , need to bang the food in but with consistency , by far the hardest part of this game for me,


Yeah know that feeling lol


----------



## Sambuca

Get it on mate hope ur feeling better


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sambuca said:


> Get it on mate hope ur feeling better


Haha he's still nursing his head


----------



## Sambuca

mrssalvatore said:


> Haha he's still nursing his head


We all know which head that is


----------



## Mingster

Funny how you, Rick and myself have these periodic cutting urges then, about three weeks later, say 'sod this' and go back to normal:laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sambuca said:


> We all know which head that is


  

The one on his shoulders after I've finished shouting at him for tormenting me with krushems!!! Evil man


----------



## Sambuca

Lol I get Ben and Jerry's fish food right here :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sambuca said:


> Lol I get Ben and Jerry's fish food right here :thumb:


I hate you all 

lol


----------



## Sambuca

Sowwi h34r:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sambuca said:


> Sowwi h34r:


lol you're forgiven!! Oh thanks for the advice on the vitD


----------



## Sambuca

mrssalvatore said:


> lol you're forgiven!! Oh thanks for the advice on the vitD


I forgot what I said but glad to help lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Back on insulin tomorrow gonna start at 70iu AM hopefully I'll hit 21 stone for xmas thats if I dont over do the insulin


----------



## RowRow

ewen said:


> Back on insulin tomorrow gonna start at 70iu AM hopefully I'll hit 21 stone for xmas thats if I dont over do the insulin


What are you currently sitting at?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

RowRow said:


> What are you currently sitting at?!


sat around 19 stone .

drank far to much over the weekend so holding off on the slin a few days .


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> Back on insulin tomorrow gonna start at 70iu AM hopefully I'll hit 21 stone for xmas thats if I dont over do the insulin


slow slin? I know its generally negged but why not look at synthol ? you want to be a monster - get those muscle fascia's stretched and let the gh and slin grow you


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> slow slin? I know its generally negged but why not look at synthol ? you want to be a monster - get those muscle fascia's stretched and let the gh and slin grow you


lantus slin .

ive got 200ml of synthol-prop , ive used it before in my arms but didnt keep it up for to long , i put an inch on my arms in a week which lasted 3 weeks but i didnt keep the jabs up .


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> lantus slin .
> 
> ive got 200ml of synthol-prop , ive used it before in my arms but didnt keep it up for to long , i put an inch on my arms in a week which lasted 3 weeks but i didnt keep the jabs up .


just hit the each head of the muscle on workout days immediately PWO? not too stressful or high requirement


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> just hit the each head of the muscle on workout days immediately PWO? not too stressful or high requirement


i trrained bi/tris and put 1ml in each head , i trained them daily over 7 days .


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> i trrained bi/tris and put 1ml in each head , i trained them daily over 7 days .


hmm...random mix up ?

how about get synthol on its own, shoot 3ml instead of 1 in each head immediately pwo, hit arms twice a week? optimum opportunity for growth as no recovery in 7 days lol, joints would be paying for it.

hit all your muscle groups with 3ml immediately pwo instead of just arms incase you end up like valentino lol

or just say feck off you tiny geordie shore cvnt


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> hmm...random mix up ?
> 
> how about get synthol on its own, shoot 3ml instead of 1 in each head immediately pwo, hit arms twice a week? optimum opportunity for growth as no recovery in 7 days lol, joints would be paying for it.
> 
> hit all your muscle groups with 3ml immediately pwo instead of just arms incase you end up like valentino lol
> 
> or just say feck off you tiny geordie shore cvnt


haha

the protocol ive seen is 80ml over the course of a week .

the synthol prop is designed for maximum muscle growth and coz it has prop in its stops me from banging 100ml in one go :lol:

my arms are lagging looking at my upper body , 18 inch looks small on me where as when i pumped em full of synth i had 19 inch arms and they started to look inline lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> haha
> 
> the protocol ive seen is 80ml over the course of a week .
> 
> the synthol prop is designed for maximum muscle growth and coz it has prop in its stops me from banging 100ml in one go :lol:
> 
> my arms are lagging looking at my upper body , 18 inch looks small on me where as when i pumped em full of synth i had 19 inch arms and they started to look inline lol


ha ha im the opposite, 18.5-19" lean at 15 stone lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha im the opposite, 18.5-19" lean at 15 stone lol


my arms are gash although i rarely train them so its no wonder lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> my arms are gash although i rarely train them so its no wonder lol


i train push/pull/legs now, but the past 4 years previous i used to destroy them , it was my favourite day.

overtrained the sh1t out of the but it did no harm


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> i train push/pull/legs now, but the past 4 years previous i used to destroy them , it was my favourite day.
> 
> overtrained the sh1t out of the but it did no harm


i need to smash arms for a year although big arms get in the way for strongman or thats my excuse for not training them :lol:

you look bigger than 15 stone ?


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> i need to smash arms for a year although big arms get in the way for strongman or thats my excuse for not training them :lol:
> 
> you look bigger than 15 stone ?


i think i weighed last at 15,6 but that last 6 pounds is water from a batty amount of peptides and gh haha

im 5,11, 31-32" waist, and have no calfs. so thats probably why my top half looks heavier


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> i think i weighed last at 15,6 but that last 6 pounds is water from a batty amount of peptides and gh haha
> 
> im 5,11, 31-32" waist, and have no calfs. so thats probably why my top half looks heavier


yeah that sounds about right .... illusionist 

bang some synth in the calfs :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> yeah that sounds about right .... illusionist
> 
> bang some synth in the calfs :lol:


i would mate but i dont dare inject in calfs - i witnessed an abscess the first time and only time ive ever seen a pal inject there,

his calf blew up lol. scarred me for life


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> i would mate but i dont dare inject in calfs - i witnessed an abscess the first time and only time ive ever seen a pal inject there,
> 
> his calf blew up lol. scarred me for life


lol that would put me off .

ive been watching some of clint durdens videos about cycling anabolic then androgenic gear in 6 weeks cycles iirc but still using long ester gear , whats your thoughts on this as ive seen you suggest similar to huntinground ?


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:



> lol that would put me off .
> 
> ive been watching some of clint durdens videos about cycling anabolic then androgenic gear in 6 weeks cycles iirc but still using long ester gear , whats your thoughts on this as ive seen you suggest similar to huntinground ?


i dont know who clint durden is ive never watched/read anyone elses opinion on it, only what know what ive read and applying it to common sense how hormones would work

one way to do it is medium test base, then swap androgens about (fast ones only so tren a, npp) every 4 weeks, for 3 or 4 rotations.

another way is a low test base, then run high androgens (again fast acting) for 6-10 weeks, then drop androgens and add in EQ,test, Mast at high dose for upto 20th week, the androgen receptor would be saturated but testosterone and other anabolics have other pathways that the androgen does not. this is a way of getting two blasts within the same cycle, and my preference


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> i dont know who clint durden is ive never watched/read anyone elses opinion on it, only what know what ive read and applying it to common sense how hormones would work
> 
> one way to do it is medium test base, then swap androgens about (fast ones only so tren a, npp) every 4 weeks, for 3 or 4 rotations.
> 
> another way is a low test base, then run high androgens (again fast acting) for 6-10 weeks, then drop androgens and add in EQ,test, Mast at high dose for upto 20th week, the androgen receptor would be saturated but testosterone and other anabolics have other pathways that the androgen does not. this is a way of getting two blasts within the same cycle, and my preference


yeah thats pretty similar to what ive read , will carry on reading on whats best for my goals , cheers


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> yeah thats pretty similar to what ive read , will carry on reading on whats best for my goals , cheers


new-ish compound about called trestolone ace, may be of interest to you


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> new-ish compound about called trestolone ace, may be of interest to you


i cant be bothered with daily or eod jabs all the time , im doing eod jabs now and sick of it already after 1 week :lol:

think i`ll switch to 8 week cycles of long esters after this one , those 8 weekers will be more like 10 weeks but with 2 week overlap between androgens and anabolics , will try it for the next year and see what happens


----------



## Bull Terrier

@ewen - by chance do you know a guy who competes in strongman type stuff called Christian Solomonides?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bull Terrier said:


> @ewen - by chance do you know a guy who competes in strongman type stuff called Christian Solomonides?


no i dont , is he a friend of yours ?


----------



## Bull Terrier

ewen said:


> no i dont , is he a friend of yours ?


Not really, no. He is actually an ex-student, because I'm an ex-teacher..

He was a good lad, when I knew him when he was in sixth form he had started to train. He was very keen on it right from the get-go and had good results. You could see that he had good genetics.

Seeing some of the pics from facebook, it looks like he's got into strongman stuff. He certainly looks the part.

I think that he works as a doctor also. He always was a bright lad though, so no surprise there.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Deadlift (80%): 1x2 @ 215 kg did 220 instead , from a deficit just coz

Speed deadlift (65%): 8x3 @ 175 kg (90 sec rest b/w sets) from floor

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps only did 2 sets .

pussied out on last GM was blowing out my ass .

80kg stone 1x5 1x1 to finish and i stummbled a shaking mess out the gym feeling like throwing up :lol:

heavy weekend of beer and viking fun all round , made some new friends too :thumbup1:

becky has her new job and starts next monday so we are moving , shame really as i really like kent .


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## GreedyBen

You moving far? Ministry seems like a good gym, priorities and all that


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> You moving far? Ministry seems like a good gym, priorities and all that


Yeah mate couple hundred miles , unfortunately all good things come to an end , shame really as things were looking up .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Yeah mate couple hundred miles , unfortunately all good things come to an end , shame really as things were looking up .


Fcuking hell you are moving! Good luck finding a decent gym.


----------



## Big_Al13

Few hundered miles? Which area of the country will you be invading then?

Nice form on the deficit deads as well mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Fcuking hell you are moving! Good luck finding a decent gym.


found one mate , looking forward to training with bigger stronger guys again .



Big_Al13 said:


> Few hundered miles? Which area of the country will you be invading then?
> 
> Nice form on the deficit deads as well mate! :thumbup1:


not far from you 

cheers al , back is in bits today :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

changed AAS compounds last night .

500mg pharma sust

800mg decca

250mg mast e

100mg var daily stil same

added in 70iu of long acting insulin today for the next 4 weeks .

fingers crossed i get enough carbs in or im :death:


----------



## Big_Al13

ewen said:


> found one mate , looking forward to training with bigger stronger guys again .
> 
> not far from you
> 
> cheers al , back is in bits today :lol:


Oh really... I'll let them know you are coming :lol: I suppose that means I might have to come and train with you at some point.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Oh really... I'll let them know you are coming :lol: I suppose that means I might have to come and train with you at some point.... :whistling:


haha you`ll have to show me how to lift bro


----------



## Big_Al13

**** taking motherf..... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> **** taking motherf..... :lol:


  whoooo meee :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

log ohp , wendlers . worked my ohp % out on a barbell but switched to log as its an event .

105kg x3

117.5kg x 3

120 x 2 failed 3rd no idea why other than being a massive pussy

65 kg log assistance 5x10

chin ups to failure which was 5 sets from 1-5 reps :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## MRSTRONG

no insulin today as the gh last night has me feeling slow and groggy although i may do a shot of fast acting later today .

back on slin tomorrow for leg day , back is still in bits .

70iu of slin in one shot might be a little too much aswell but felt hungry all day yesterday and just couldnt eat enough , may drop gh to 4iu training days only and add 2x t3 in .


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> ive been watching some of clint durdens videos about cycling anabolic then androgenic gear in 6 weeks cycles iirc but still using long ester gear , whats your thoughts on this as ive seen you suggest similar to huntinground ?


Hello mate, I posed up Clint's vids in Ricks training log. I am going to follow his principles next time but in a SHIC style I think. 4 weeks heavy anabolics, 4 weeks heavy androgens, 4 weeks off and then repeat. I may even have no time off and go for it big time. I'll run it past JW for some ideas too. Once sorted, I'll post up so you can take a look.


----------



## Huntingground

WHich gym will you be training at in Leic? I get up there every 3 months so we can have a sesh some time.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> WHich gym will you be training at in Leic? I get up there every 3 months so we can have a sesh some time.


depends on where we move but i`d like to be at warehouse gym just waiting on the right house as we dont want to move for a while .

im gonna do 8 week cycles of long ester anabolic/androgenic cycles , low test (500mg) but deca and tren 6-800 .


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> im gonna do 8 week cycles of long ester anabolic/androgenic cycles , low test (500mg) but deca and tren 6-800 .


8 weeks of long anabolics followed by 8 weeks of long androgens? Is that what you mean? Spell it out mate, been a long day, drove back from Southport, 4 hour job


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> 8 weeks of long anabolics followed by 8 weeks of long androgens? Is that what you mean? Spell it out mate, been a long day, drove back from Southport, 4 hour job


yeah thats exactly it mate


----------



## MattGriff

The Warehouse is a great gym, I train there with big Wayne Smith and Jay Pateman on occasion, I only live 15mins away myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> The Warehouse is a great gym, I train there with big Wayne Smith and Jay Pateman on occasion, I only live 15mins away myself.


how far is your gym from rugby area ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

legs tonight havent squatted properly in weeks .

squats

3x165

3x170

3x185kg






assistance

front squats x9 x10 x6 @60kg






leg curls 5x10 light

legs were fcuked , out of practice .

back on insulin (lantus) @70iu this morning along with 8iu gh , was tired yyesterday from the gh pre bed so wanted to try it earlier see if im tired tomorrow .

will have tomorrow off slin and get back on it saturday , shame im not as consistent as i should be but life things get in the way , kind of a good thing really as ive never done this much slin and will go to 100iu next week and week after which leaves week 4 maybe 140iu daily .

thats along side

500mg sust

800mg deca

weekly

100mg var daily .


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> how far is your gym from rugby area ?


45mins ish mainly motorways and main roads


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> 45mins ish mainly motorways and main roads


to far for normal gym stuff but if you do events on a weekend i`ll pop over sometime , see how the titans play


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

185 x 3 looked easy enough mate.

What squat program are you following?


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> 185 x 3 looked easy enough mate.
> 
> What squat program are you following?


was a fight mate im out of practice .

doing wendlers , only because i lost interest and didnt enjoy training for a while so swapped to wendlers , im liking lifting again now just need to be consistent .


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> to far for normal gym stuff but if you do events on a weekend i`ll pop over sometime , see how the titans play


Yeah game one, I do events with Wanyne too and big Loz when he comes up to play, or in Tamworth with Dave Meer so pleanty of experience around.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Yeah game one, I do events with Wanyne too and big Loz when he comes up to play, or in Tamworth with Dave Meer so pleanty of experience around.


i`ll look like a child next to you lot :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Thought you may like this.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Thought you may like this.


needs to sort his growth out .


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Thought you may like this.


Sums up powerlifting perfectly imo.

As a side note I'm in the process of growing my beard as long as possible lol. That said, it will be a great deal tidier - and whiter - than this guys. Going to plait it when it's long enough and weight it with the skulls of mice


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Sums up powerlifting perfectly imo.
> 
> As a side note I'm in the process of growing my beard as long as possible lol. That said, it will be a great deal tidier - and whiter - than this guys. Going to plait it when it's long enough and weight it with the skulls of mice


Skulls of mice haha


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Ewen..x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Ewen..x


Thanks flubs and you


----------



## spod

Mingster said:


> Sums up powerlifting perfectly imo.
> 
> As a side note I'm in the process of growing my beard as long as possible lol. That said, it will be a great deal tidier - and whiter - than this guys. Going to plait it when it's long enough and weight it with the skulls of mice


Pics of impressive chin pubes or I call BS! :whistling:


----------



## Rick89

hope all is well buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Where's the best place to read up on wendlers? So many conflicting links online. Switching to a power programme myself I think to bulk up over the winter...


T nation has some good info .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> hope all is well buddy


Very well mate thanks .

Hows things with you ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yoke today only upto 300 for 20 yards

Axle c n p 90kg x2x5 strict

Bench 140x5 160x2

Was out yesterday and didnt get a decent neal in til about 930pm which was an Indian and beer .

Makes ng up for it today though 

Leaving insulin til monday when I can be more strict though I might fire some in tomorrow .

Will be jabbing later .

500mg sust

800mg deca

8iu gh


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> i`ll look like a child next to you lot :lol:


Careful then, they call me Birminghams Jimmy Saville!


----------



## Mingster

spod said:


> Pics of impressive chin pubes or I call BS! :whistling:


Give it a chance to grow a bit first lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

deadlifts today decided to do wendlers on all lifts so wave 3 tonight

5 @ 190kg

3 @ 212.5

3 @ 240






speed pulls of plates

140 2x8






leg raises 3x12

bicep curls

70iu insuliin this morning

will be doing 8iu gh soon after my jacket tattie steak beans and cheese 

shooting up soon which will be ..

500mg obs sust

800mg deca

var 100mg today

wife started her new job today which means im only seeing her on weekends for the next few weeks probably til near xmas .


----------



## MRSTRONG

first video quality is gash will try sort it for next time .


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## mrssalvatore

Morning mr

I may have accidentally recommended you for advice  @Zara-Leonie may be dropping by soon...  don't shoot me! But am sure you can manage another one


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Morning mr
> 
> I may have accidentally recommended you for advice  @Zara-Leonie may be dropping by soon...  don't shoot me! But am sure you can manage another one


thanks but recommended me for what ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> thanks but recommended me for what ?


Help with training like you do mine!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mrssalvatore said:


> Morning mr
> 
> I may have accidentally recommended you for advice  @Zara-Leonie may be dropping by soon...  don't shoot me! But am sure you can manage another one


Umm...... did you?

I said I might ask him what sort of plan he'd written as it might be interesting to my friend.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mrssalvatore said:


> Help with training like you do mine!


Wasn't your plan I was gonna ask about lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sorry ladies been tied up 

Feel free to ask anything at all


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Mr Ewen,

Good to see your still on the planet.


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Mr Ewen,
> 
> Good to see your still on the planet.


Alright matt hows things ?


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Mr Ewen,
> 
> Good to see your still on the planet.


Good grief Matt ! it's good to see you still on the planet !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

day 1 of blood and guts






treadmill warm up 10 mins

decline bench 100x12 120x11 130x6

incline db press 30x12 40x6

flat db flys 17x12 21x8

db con curls 12x12 19x8

straight bar curls 40x8

gear

gh 8iu

obs sust 500mg

apollo deca 800mg

bsi mast e 2ml

bsi mast p 1ml


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> day 1 of blood and guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treadmill warm up 10 mins
> 
> decline bench 100x12 120x11 130x6
> 
> incline db press 30x12 40x6
> 
> flat db flys 17x12 21x8
> 
> db con curls 12x12 19x8
> 
> straight bar curls 40x8
> 
> gear
> 
> gh 8iu
> 
> obs sust 500mg
> 
> apollo deca 800mg
> 
> bsi mast e 2ml
> 
> bsi mast p 1ml


I've got this tomorrow :-/


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I've got this tomorrow :-/


i liked it , even didnt mind the treadmill .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i liked it , even didnt mind the treadmill .


You treadmill?? Did you video it? roof:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You treadmill?? Did you video it? roof:


haha goon , i was tempted to film it , was only on 5 plus an incline so nothing taxing but a fast walking pace for me


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> haha goon , i was tempted to film it , was only on 5 plus an incline so nothing taxing but a fast walking pace for me


I know but still.....you....and a treadmill....


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I know but still.....you....and a treadmill....


 :lol: im socked myself gotta stay on top of it


----------



## LeVzi

Blood and Guts !  You doing the whole to fail and beyond business ? 

I love the video for Blood n Guts, I got it if you want it m8.


----------



## MRSTRONG

LeVzi said:


> Blood and Guts !  You doing the whole to fail and beyond business ?
> 
> I love the video for Blood n Guts, I got it if you want it m8.


you snook in :lol:

yeah email it over please buddy


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> :lol: im socked myself gotta stay on top of it


To be honest .... Am almost a week in and it's going pretty well


----------



## BigTrev

Ewen bro fair play to ya as you definitely are focused on the training,,keep it up:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> To be honest .... Am almost a week in and it's going pretty well


have to keep eachother motivated then , ive always liked it just never had the desire til now to do it , should both see some good results even with 10 mins on a treadmill :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

BigTrev said:


> Ewen bro fair play to ya as you definitely are focused on the training,,keep it up:thumb:


cheers buddy ,will see what the next 12 months bring training this way


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> have to keep eachother motivated then , ive always liked it just never had the desire til now to do it , should both see some good results even with 10 mins on a treadmill :lol:


No :scared: you'll shout at me more like


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> No :scared: you'll shout at me more like


haha would i ?!!


----------



## LeVzi

ewen said:


> you snook in :lol:
> 
> yeah email it over please buddy


http://tpb.unblocked.co/torrent/3468064/Bodybuilding_-_Dorian_Yates_-_Blood_And_Guts

That's the torrent I used for it, it's a massive file too big to email mate.


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> cheers buddy ,will see what the next 12 months bring training this way


Your definitely one of the good guys on this forum and a good example when it comes to training.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BigTrev said:


> Your definitely one of the good guys on this forum and a good example when it comes to training.


thanks trev though im not sure i am , im moody grumpy sarcastic and speak my mind even if i should keep my mouth shut :lol:

on the other hand i might be big and strong but im a sensitive guy 

i like seeing people progress and even better if i am a part of that , certainly gives me inner peace .

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> thanks trev though im not sure i am , im moody grumpy sarcastic and speak my mind even if i should keep my mouth shut :lol:
> 
> on the other hand i might be big and strong but im a sensitive guy
> 
> i like seeing people progress and even better if i am a part of that , certainly gives me inner peace .
> 
> :thumbup1:


Mate exactly why your liked on here as you speak the mind and don't care what anyone thinks,,thats a good thing not bad mate

Im the same only once I hit the wine i talk pure sh1t and end up telling daft stories etc.

Tho speaking the mind is a perfect thing bro and keep being you.

Im into loving seeing others progress to and love to help in my gym when i can.Im actually well liked because of it,,lol hard to believe.

Life is all about that and its great to see others are the same..respect:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

BigTrev said:


> Mate exactly why your liked on here as you speak the mind and don't care what anyone thinks,,thats a good thing not bad mate
> 
> Im the same only once I hit the wine i talk pure sh1t and end up telling daft stories etc.
> 
> Tho speaking the mind is a perfect thing bro and keep being you.
> 
> Im into loving seeing others progress to and love to help in my gym when i can.Im actually well liked because of it,,lol hard to believe.
> 
> Life is all about that and its great to see others are the same..respect:thumb:


ive always stood by my convictions and it has got me in a lot of bother over the years .

some decent folk on here and thats why i like the place .


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> ive always stood by my convictions and it has got me in a lot of bother over the years .
> 
> some decent folk on here and thats why i like the place .


Mate im the same and i think standing by what you believe in is a good thing and yes on here is like a family to me.I probably spend far too much time on here tho was the best thing i done joining here 5 years ago.

We are all a team and hope it stays that way,,,anyways keep up with all the hard work bro its paying off bigtime,,i mind you saying at xmas last year 2013 you will crack it and you certainly have.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BigTrev said:


> Mate im the same and i think standing by what you believe in is a good thing and yes on here is like a family to me.I probably spend far too much time on here tho was the best thing i done joining here 5 years ago.
> 
> We are all a team and hope it stays that way,,,anyways keep up with all the hard work bro its paying off bigtime,,i mind you saying at xmas last year 2013 you will crack it and you certainly have.


2014 will see a monster created


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> 2014 will see a monster created


Definately bro...u have that desire to do it so crack on:thumb:

Just go easy on that aas gear as im a natty fuker now lol


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## GreedyBen

Slow and steady! Just stick to the fcuking diet! And put some clothes on it's fcuking freezing:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Slow and steady! Just stick to the fcuking diet! And put some clothes on it's fcuking freezing:lol:


haha im trying mate but having chicken wings and 12 inch pizza for dinner is very nice 

someone says i`ll like like one soon and thats probably true :lol:

fcuk clothes i get far too hot :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> haha im trying mate but having chicken wings and 12 inch pizza for dinner is very nice
> 
> someone says i`ll like like one soon and thats probably true :lol:
> 
> fcuk clothes i get far too hot :lol:


Now we've got a naked avi then? Welcome to Ewens nudist journal:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Now we've got a naked avi then? Welcome to Ewens nudist journal:lol: :lol: :lol:


I could be as naked as you in you're avi


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> I could be as naked as you in you're avi


I'm not commenting any further on your state of undress or what you could be holding. Not even 'no ****' could undo any further insinuations 

Looking bigger upper body wise anyway mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

day 3 week 1 delts triceps

10 min treadmill , inc 4 , speed 4.5

db shoulder press standing

30kgx12

32x8

40x6

side lat raise

17x12

20x6

low pulley delt raise

4 bricks x6

reverse db flys

10x12

12x10

tricep pressdown

55x12

70x10

skull crushers

32x12 42x8

seated tricep db press

30x12

40x4

kg-reps

------

was a tough session as ive not done most of these exercises in 2 years + so had to find my feet .

on the last exercise i could barely get the db behind my head as i was so pumped and muscles were burning , lifted the 40kg up and smashed my left ear , little swollen as a result so less weight on these next time .

so far liking the program although not keen on tonight's efforts maybe due to being tired and diet being way off so will see thise 6 weeks through then take a deload over xmas and get things on course for the next cycle .

in and out in 45mins which is a record time for me , will nail diet and im sure i`ll see some good gains on this system .


----------



## Big_Al13

Looking good pal, I've had to mix up some of the exercises as there isn't the weight available at my gym.

So Dips instead of pressdowns, bent over row with oly bar instead of seated wide grip row etc.

I cracked myself on the back of my head with the seated press as well, puts you right off your rhythm :lol: It's a bloody good program though.

Keep it up bud.

Al.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Do we have any videos of said accidents?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> Looking good pal, I've had to mix up some of the exercises as there isn't the weight available at my gym.
> 
> So Dips instead of pressdowns, bent over row with oly bar instead of seated wide grip row etc.
> 
> I cracked myself on the back of my head with the seated press as well, puts you right off your rhythm :lol: It's a bloody good program though.
> 
> Keep it up bud.
> 
> Al.


cheers and you buddy , im moving not far from your area will have to have a training day 



mrssalvatore said:


> Do we have any videos of said accidents?


lol no vids from me , its hard to take vids as im now in the bb part of the gym and not many places i can rest my phone :thumbdown:

might have to have a gym sesh with you soon as i`ll be in midlands soon


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> cheers and you buddy , im moving not far from your area will have to have a training day
> 
> lol no vids from me , its hard to take vids as im now in the bb part of the gym and not many places i can rest my phone :thumbdown:
> 
> might have to have a gym sesh with you soon as i`ll be in midlands soon


We can do that I think! I'd have to ask first tho just to make sure it's okay?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> We can do that I think! I'd have to ask first tho just to make sure it's okay?


Me too lol will be busy for a while though so wont be til jan earliest .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Me too lol will be busy for a while though so wont be til jan earliest .


Yeah that's fine (I think) will ask and let you know, would be good to do a night in sheff all 6 of us?? Give @Kimball a shout and see what he and C Think?


----------



## Big_Al13

ewen said:


> cheers and you buddy , im moving not far from your area will have to have a training day


What area you moving to roughly?

I'm sure a training sesh could be worked out (good chance for me to get embarrassed with all kinds of weights) :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah that's fine (I think) will ask and let you know, would be good to do a night in sheff all 6 of us?? Give @Kimball a shout and see what he and C Think?


Yeah could be fun they speak funny in sheff 



Big_Al13 said:


> What area you moving to roughly?
> 
> I'm sure a training sesh could be worked out (good chance for me to get embarrassed with all kinds of weights) :lol:


Cant say mate but will pm you somethime


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Yeah could be fun they speak funny in sheff


lol, no they don't ! They just inlongate all the words lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> lol, no they don't ! They just inlongate all the words lol


I tha does lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I tha does lol


Bloody don't lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Bloody don't lol


Haha , theres a lot of southerners that dont understand me so well and theres loads of accents and languages down here lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha , theres a lot of southerners that dont understand me so well and theres loads of accents and languages down here lol


You can say "beeeeerrr" that's all you need


----------



## Big_Al13

Breadcake. Potting.

That is all.


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You can say "beeeeerrr" that's all you need


Haha id scare the crap out of people if thats all I said lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha id scare the crap out of people if thats all I said lol


No you wouldn't that's the normal level of conversation around here lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> No you wouldn't that's the normal level of conversation around here lol


Haha suppose I can start working on beeeerr and piiiiza


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha suppose I can start working on beeeerr and piiiiza


----------



## MRSTRONG

chest n bi`s

decline bench done on a different smith machine than last week which isnt air assisted .

100x12

120x6

120x4

was very tough

incline db press

30x12

40x12

flat bench fly

17x12

19x12

db con curl

20x10

25x6

straight bb curl

50x8

wasnt in the best mood for it but not a bad sesh and except for decline was up on last week .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> chest n bi`s
> 
> decline bench done on a different smith machine than last week which isnt air assisted .
> 
> 100x12
> 
> 120x6
> 
> 120x4
> 
> was very tough
> 
> incline db press
> 
> 30x12
> 
> 40x12
> 
> flat bench fly
> 
> 17x12
> 
> 19x12
> 
> db con curl
> 
> 20x10
> 
> 25x6
> 
> straight bb curl
> 
> 50x8
> 
> wasnt in the best mood for it but not a bad sesh and except for decline was up on last week .


Why are you not in a good mood


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Why are you not in a good mood


too much drink over the weekend :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> too much drink over the weekend :lol:


Self inflicted nooooo sympathy!! That and am jealous! Not had a **** up in aggggges


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Self inflicted nooooo sympathy!! That and am jealous! Not had a **** up in aggggges


the 6 bottles of brown ale lastnight didnt help at all :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> the 6 bottles of brown ale lastnight didnt help at all :lol:


That's it you're de friended


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> That's it you're de friended


 :lol:

i am suffering today though


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> i am suffering today though


Hahah serves you right lol

You need to feel for me more, I've got to cram two sessions in tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah serves you right lol
> 
> You need to feel for me more, I've got to cram two sessions in tomorrow


get plenty food in you be fine 

legs and delts is it ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> get plenty food in you be fine
> 
> legs and delts is it ?


Yeah think so...will have to check


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cant sleep and got this song going round my head ffs






Missing my woman .

Got back tomorrow which should be fun as ive still got leg doms from Saturday lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

ewen said:


> Cant sleep and got this song going round my head ffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing my woman .
> 
> Got back tomorrow which should be fun as ive still got leg doms from Saturday lol


Are you doing a more BB type routine bud? You finished with strongman now or something?


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Are you doing a more BB type routine bud? You finished with strongman now or something?


Yeah i turned to bodybuilding for the next 12 months I will be doing strongman events however my goal is to get more muscular and fitter/healthier , sat just under 20 stone currently so I'd like to lose fat and stay around 19 stone but maybe see abs instead of flabs


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

ewen said:


> Yeah i turned to bodybuilding for the next 12 months I will be doing strongman events however my goal is to get more muscular and fitter/healthier , sat just under 20 stone currently so I'd like to lose fat and stay around 19 stone but maybe see abs instead of flabs


As long as you keep your squats, deads and OH's in you should be able to keep your strength as well if you take your time. It's a good goal to have mate, no point carrying around excess BF if you can help it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> As long as you keep your squats, deads and OH's in you should be able to keep your strength as well if you take your time. It's a good goal to have mate, no point carrying around excess BF if you can help it.


I'm gonna focus more on bringing muscle groups up for example my whoke shoulder routine for strength was log ohp facepulls and pull ups where as now its all three heads gdtting hit same as back its all getting hit so in theory should strengthen the whole body so I can move more weight when I return to strongman .

Plus I wanna look fcuking huge :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

ewen said:


> I'm gonna focus more on bringing muscle groups up for example my whoke shoulder routine for strength was log ohp facepulls and pull ups where as now its all three heads gdtting hit same as back its all getting hit so in theory should strengthen the whole body so I can move more weight when I return to strongman .
> 
> *Plus I wanna look fcuking huge* :lol:


Don't we all mate haha. I've decided I'm definitely starting a cycle in February, I had decided I'd quit for good but I'm sick of being so much smaller than I used to be. Fvck it lets all get huge!


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Don't we all mate haha. I've decided I'm definitely starting a cycle in February, I had decided I'd quit for good but I'm sick of being so much smaller than I used to be. Fvck it lets all get huge!


Race to 20 stone with abs then lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

back day 

10 min treadmill

db pullover

21x12

25x12

38x10

cg pulldown

85x12

115x10

one arm db row

30x12

40x10

wide grip cable row

105x12

125x10

bb deadlifts

180x12

200x6

really could not be bothered tonight but got my head down and surprised myself on deadlifts , these felt very light , could of pulled [email protected] without stopping however i`d need to do 11 next week so i stuck to the program .

one arm rows and wide grip cable rows were same as last week , felt light but form was going towards end im sure its not strength but more endurance im lacking on these .

will start training with my wife when i finally move and will follow same routine so will be good to settle into being stricter on form and focusing on muscles more as going solo you always cheat a little .

all in all very pleased with this .

got delts on thursday which im not as keen on so need to muster some focus , then legs on friday which is fcuking hard lol


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup mate, I want to do it the opposite way round to you. I want to get the physique and then build the strength, do you think that way would be easier or the way you have done it?

Hope all is well


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> back day
> 
> 10 min treadmill
> 
> db pullover
> 
> 21x12
> 
> 25x12
> 
> 38x10
> 
> cg pulldown
> 
> 85x12
> 
> 115x10
> 
> one arm db row
> 
> 30x12
> 
> 40x10
> 
> wide grip cable row
> 
> 105x12
> 
> 125x10
> 
> bb deadlifts
> 
> 180x12
> 
> 200x6
> 
> really could not be bothered tonight but got my head down and surprised myself on deadlifts , these felt very light , could of pulled [email protected] without stopping however i`d need to do 11 next week so i stuck to the program .
> 
> one arm rows and wide grip cable rows were same as last week , felt light but form was going towards end im sure its not strength but more endurance im lacking on these .
> 
> will start training with my wife when i finally move and will follow same routine so will be good to settle into being stricter on form and focusing on muscles more as going solo you always cheat a little .
> 
> all in all very pleased with this .
> 
> got delts on thursday which im not as keen on so need to muster some focus , then legs on friday which is fcuking hard lol


HaHa. Yes, those next week numbers soon stop any getting ahead of yourself lifting lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, I want to do it the opposite way round to you. I want to get the physique and then build the strength, do you think that way would be easier or the way you have done it?
> 
> Hope all is well


well you dont need to be fat to be strong , i always wanted to be bigger and now i want to be bigger more muscular fitter and healthier and im still doing strongman .

my advice is to pick a goal and put all your effort into that goal , however if you want the bb body you need to cut and the more fat you have the longer it takes and your not building as much muscle than if you cut then supplied enough nutrients/stimulation to grow .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Yes, those next week numbers soon stop any getting ahead of yourself lifting lol...


 :lol: its daunting already so im hoping i can play smart although you know what kids in playgrounds are like :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> :lol: its daunting already so im hoping i can play smart although you know what kids in playgrounds are like :lol:


Yes indeed. I've stupidly started my new routine today despite being a virtual skeleton lol after recent medical problems. Hopefully it won't bite me in the ass a few weeks down the line


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes indeed. I've stupidly started my new routine today despite being a virtual skeleton lol after recent medical problems. Hopefully it won't bite me in the ass a few weeks down the line


haha you be fine just muster some of that viking power :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi

ewen said:


> well you dont need to be fat to be strong , i always wanted to be bigger and now i want to be bigger more muscular fitter and healthier and im still doing strongman .
> 
> my advice is to pick a goal and put all your effort into that goal , however if you want the bb body you need to cut and the more fat you have the longer it takes and your not building as much muscle than if you cut then supplied enough nutrients/stimulation to grow .


Thanks for the advice mate  I have one set goal for now just with the thought of doing strongman in the future. My goal is to get to <15% BF with decent size and then look at my options etc. I am 19st now but high BF so need to get that down 

Thanks again and good luck with it all.


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Race to 20 stone with abs then lol


20 stone! F that, I need 3.5 then. Even the tren isn't going to do that, too much cardio!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> 20 stone! F that, I need 3.5 then. Even the tren isn't going to do that, too much cardio!


Haha im sat in local Indian re fuelling :lol:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Haha im sat in local Indian re fuelling :lol:


That's not bb food I'm on my 4th plain chicken breast. I'd love to swap that for an Indian! Then food too


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> That's not bb food I'm on my 4th plain chicken breast. I'd love to swap that for an Indian! Then food too


Haha its comfort food mate


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Haha its comfort food mate


I'd have had pizza for that

When you move we'll have to do some joint sessions now you've realised vanity is the way forwards rather than strength


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> I'd have had pizza for that
> 
> When you move we'll have to do some joint sessions now you've realised vanity is the way forwards rather than strength


I was in pizza hut earlier had a 9 inch deep pan and chicken wings :lol:

Breakfast was chicken and rice lol

Definitely have a few sessions and might have a gym sesh haha


----------



## spod

ewen said:


> Race to 20 stone with abs then lol


...this what you mean fella? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

spod said:


> ...this what you mean fella? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 141149


Lol that was last years trip to magaluf :lol:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> I was in pizza hut earlier had a 9 inch deep pan and chicken wings :lol:
> 
> Breakfast was chicken and rice lol
> 
> Definitely have a few sessions and might have a gym sesh haha


We've already done plenty of sessions, Saturday next, but yes I did mean gym


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> We've already done plenty of sessions, Saturday next, but yes I did mean gym


Ah fcuk I'll text laws .

Hows your new cycle going ?


----------



## Rick89

looking strong on the reps buddy

enjoy the food sounds good man

when the trunks and fake tan coming out ??? :lol:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Ah fcuk I'll text laws .
> 
> Hows your new cycle going ?


Seriously awesome mate. Increased energy and setting about 4 new PBs every session. Partly because I'm only increasing gradually, don't want to fuk up ligaments and tendons, but also because some of this weights I've been stuck on for a bit.

The ds has a lot to so with it, but the hex has really kicked in now, libido through the roof and back pumps just walking this morning. Plus still pumped from last nights arms and delts session. Feels more like the effects of var/Tbol 8 weeks in from the pumps.

Every single side effect so far is positive, if I didn't know better I'd be claiming bunk tren, lol. No negatives at all, yet..... This is by far the quickest acting and most dramatic thing I've taken.

Even did a sneaky measure tonight and all up

So hating it as you can tell


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Seriously awesome mate. Increased energy and setting about 4 new PBs every session. Partly because I'm only increasing gradually, don't want to fuk up ligaments and tendons, but also because some of this weights I've been stuck on for a bit.
> 
> The ds has a lot to so with it, but the hex has really kicked in now, libido through the roof and back pumps just walking this morning. Plus still pumped from last nights arms and delts session. Feels more like the effects of var/Tbol 8 weeks in from the pumps.
> 
> Every single side effect so far is positive, if I didn't know better I'd be claiming bunk tren, lol. No negatives at all, yet..... This is by far the quickest acting and most dramatic thing I've taken.
> 
> Even did a sneaky measure tonight and all up
> 
> So hating it as you can tell


It sounds sh1t haha

I need that cycle next I think , your doing low test high tren aren't you ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> looking strong on the reps buddy
> 
> enjoy the food sounds good man
> 
> when the trunks and fake tan coming out ??? :lol:


Haha thanks ive been collecting knickers so Im spoiled for choice I might pm you some pics see what you think


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> Haha thanks ive been collecting knickers so Im spoiled for choice I might pm you some pics see what you think


look forward to it buddy

sorry to be nosey but you guys talking about tren hex??? mates just got aload heard some rather interesting things of late about it or is it just bigged up bro knowledge and the same as all tren??????


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> look forward to it buddy
> 
> sorry to be nosey but you guys talking about tren hex??? mates just got aload heard some rather interesting things of late about it or is it just bigged up bro knowledge and the same as all tren??????


yeah tren hex from apollo .

ive not tried it but ive heard from a few people its brilliant and some are reducing dose of 3ml down to 2ml i think its 175mg/ml .

from what ive read its just pure tren .


----------



## Kimball

Rick89 said:


> look forward to it buddy
> 
> sorry to be nosey but you guys talking about tren hex??? mates just got aload heard some rather interesting things of late about it or is it just bigged up bro knowledge and the same as all tren??????


I can't see how it's not the same as normal tren, mg for mg, but it kicks in within a week and I haven't had anything but a feeling of well being and strength gains. Fuk me some weird dreams though



ewen said:


> It sounds sh1t haha
> 
> I need that cycle next I think , your doing low test high tren aren't you ?


I've decided to stick with 525 tren and 400 test. So not quite what we talked about. But at that dose for 2 weeks before and it feels so good it seemed stupid to change it.


----------



## Rick89

what lab is the tren hex buddy if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> what lab is the tren hex buddy if you dont mind me asking?


Apollo mate


----------



## Kimball

Rick89 said:


> what lab is the tren hex buddy if you dont mind me asking?


Yep, Apollo, not even a hint of pip and arms still a bit pumped 2 days later


----------



## mrssalvatore

You've been quiet....where you gone???


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> You've been quiet....where you gone???


Evening , busy packing bit sick of it tbh but moving next week


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Evening , busy packing bit sick of it tbh but moving next week


Can't believe you've packed the whole house all by yourself I'd get some. ....Slaves..... Cough cough errrr... Helpers in!!!!


----------



## Sambuca

Have a good move always a nightmare.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sambuca said:


> Have a good move always a nightmare.


This is why you need slaves ......err sh1t I did it again....I meant helpers


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Can't believe you've packed the whole house all by yourself I'd get some. ....Slaves..... Cough cough errrr... Helpers in!!!!


Trust me id much rather be doing something naughty with someone naughty :lol:

As for slaves hmmmm


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Trust me id much rather be doing something naughty with someone naughty :lol:
> 
> As for slaves hmmmm


Slaves are good I need some to!!


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Trust me id much rather be doing something naughty with someone naughty :lol:
> 
> As for slaves hmmmm


Obviously make new friends


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> Obviously make new friends


They're hard to come by


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> They're hard to come by


Now you know that isn't true


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> Now you know that isn't true


Hmmm that's debatable...!!   unless.....hmmmmmm

Nah.... Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> Have a good move always a nightmare.


How would you know all you have to do is hook up and drive off haha :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ive actually been with this hot red head with the peachiest butt ive ever felt , she's a cracking lass good sense of humour and great looking .

I think I should open a window when im using bleach :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Ive actually been with this hot red head with the peachiest butt ive ever felt , she's a cracking lass good sense of humour and great looking .
> 
> I think I should open a window when im using bleach :lol:


I'd swop the meds....they're going to your head !!

No such person with ALL those qualities exsists!!


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Ive actually been with this hot red head with the peachiest butt ive ever felt , she's a cracking lass good sense of humour and great looking .
> 
> I think I should open a window when im using bleach :lol:


Pics, only fair, I sent you mine from last night


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> I'd swop the meds....they're going to your head !!
> 
> No such person with ALL those qualities exsists!!


they're sure is, my missus for one


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I'd swop the meds....they're going to your head !!
> 
> No such person with ALL those qualities exsists!!


Haha no only in my dreams 



Kimball said:


> Pics, only fair, I sent you mine from last night


Ok ok I'll send you a cock pic :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> they're sure is, my missus for one


Hmm I would say lucky her..nah.. It's more like lucky you!! Hahahahahahaha

I feel for her!!


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmm I would say lucky her..nah.. It's more like lucky you!! Hahahahahahaha
> 
> I feel for her!!


She likes them like that


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Haha no only in my dreams
> 
> Ok ok I'll send you a cock pic :lol:


I didn't send you a cock pic, yet, that's Martin and his mini one, I sent you a pretty lady pic


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> She likes them like that


Trev...she likes who like what? Be more specific


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmm I would say lucky her..nah.. It's more like lucky you!! Hahahahahahaha
> 
> I feel for her!!


 @Kimball really is a lucky man .


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> Trev...she likes who like what? Be more specific


Erm, no just referring to previous pictures and you're comment, lol.


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> @Kimball really is a lucky man .


Yes I really am. But you know you're welcome to take a share in my luck especially as B already has!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> I didn't send you a cock pic, yet, that's Martin and his mini one, I sent you a pretty lady pic


Haha sadly I have none to share , perhaps I should work on it .

Actually I have videos of a man in knickers and a smiley face getting drawn on his knackers :lol:

I wonder about myself at times haha


----------



## Kimball

Erm, yes you have, I think I'll stick with my pictures in that case.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Erm, yes you have, I think I'll stick with my pictures in that case.


Haha yes yours are much better :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

:blowsabigfatrasberry:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Haha yes yours are much better :lol:


Sent you a few of mine to take your mind off bleach and Martin!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Sent you a few of mine to take your mind off bleach and Martin!


Haha perfect timing ive just got into bed


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> How would you know all you have to do is hook up and drive off haha :lol:


Pmsl mate when I last moved I had fully furnished the house with ikea stuff. Just took a bag of clothes.

I smashed it all and burnt the lot haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha perfect timing ive just got into bed


Do you have a spare sock handy?


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Haha perfect timing ive just got into bed


I'd have sent them with less clothes if is known that


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> Pmsl mate when I last moved I had fully furnished the house with ikea stuff. Just took a bag of clothes.
> 
> I smashed it all and burnt the lot haha


Best thing you coukd of done lol



mrssalvatore said:


> Do you have a spare sock handy?


Lol no but I could do with one 



Kimball said:


> I'd have sent them with less clothes if is known that


Send them to becky see what she says haha


----------



## biglbs

Destroy all evidence of cardio,in case it is found:lol:,you must think only of your mass,Blood and guts will do you a treat buddy,it is awsome.


----------



## mrssalvatore

biglbs said:


> Destroy all evidence of cardio,in case it is found:lol:,you must think only of your mass,Blood and guts will do you a treat buddy,it is awsome.


It's a rude word I'll give it that!!


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Best thing you coukd of done lol
> 
> Lol no but I could do with one
> 
> Send them to becky see what she says haha


Becky would be in there before you


----------



## MRSTRONG

Double session today however shorten the leg routine as I was fcuked .

Did delts triceps and legs , becky joined in but I now know why I train solo as she really gets on my nerves in the gym .

Will update sets reps etc monday .


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Double session today however shorten the leg routine as I was fcuked .
> 
> Did delts triceps and legs , becky joined in but I now know why I train solo as she really gets on my nerves in the gym .
> 
> Will update sets reps etc monday .


Earphones


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Earphones


Haha I just get the sh1tty stares then and end up getting pi55ed at her .

Shes really annoying to train with .

Hows your leg doms


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha I just get the sh1tty stares then and end up getting pi55ed at her .
> 
> Shes really annoying to train with .
> 
> Hows your leg doms


Legs are okay....lats are killing me AGAIN!! That's two weeks on the trot it's battered them!!

Tell you earphones are the way forward and maybe a "I'm not listening" badge


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Double session today however shorten the leg routine as I was fcuked .
> 
> Did delts triceps and legs , becky joined in but I now know why I train solo as she really gets on my nerves in the gym .
> 
> Will update sets reps etc monday .


Lol. We did the same today I enjoyed it though it's a little off putting as Charlie gets a bit gropy when I'm training she's going to be aching tonight!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Legs are okay....lats are killing me AGAIN!! That's two weeks on the trot it's battered them!!
> 
> Tell you earphones are the way forward and maybe a "I'm not listening" badge


Thats good as it'll help support your spine more obviously will take time to build up but its the first few steps to prolonging things and you are foing brilliantly .

I was thinking a new wife tbh :lol: fcuk head phones 



Kimball said:


> Lol. We did the same today I enjoyed it though it's a little off putting as Charlie gets a bit gropy when I'm training she's going to be aching tonight!


Haha I'll ask her later :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Thats good as it'll help support your spine more obviously will take time to build up but its the first few steps to prolonging things and you are foing brilliantly .
> 
> I was thinking a new wife tbh :lol: fcuk head phones
> 
> Haha I'll ask her later :lol:


Lol my arms won't work if they're any higher than shoulder hight lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol my arms won't work if they're any higher than shoulder hight lol


Haha stand on something tgen they don't need to be over shoulder height


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha stand on something tgen they don't need to be over shoulder height


Yellow pages?

Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Yellow pages?
> 
> Lol


Haha hope you got a handbag big enough for it


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Haha hope you got a handbag big enough for it


lol they do mini ones now lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> lol they do mini ones now lol


Lol get two just incase ones not quite enough :lol:

My legs have stopped working again fcuking hack squats lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Lol get two just incase ones not quite enough :lol:
> 
> My legs have stopped working again fcuking hack squats lol


Phahahahhahah!!! WIMP!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

chest and bi`s

8 min treadmill warm up , should of been 10 .

smith machine decline bench

100x12

120x8

130x7

incline db press

30x12

40x8

flat bench flys

17x12

20x8

db con curls

20x12

25x7

bb curls

52.5kgx7

head wasnt in it body wasnt either but im up on last weeks by 1 rep .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> chest and bi`s
> 
> 8 min treadmill warm up , should of been 10 .
> 
> smith machine decline bench
> 
> 100x12
> 
> 120x8
> 
> 130x7
> 
> incline db press
> 
> 30x12
> 
> 40x8
> 
> flat bench flys
> 
> 17x12
> 
> 20x8
> 
> db con curls
> 
> 20x12
> 
> 25x7
> 
> bb curls
> 
> 52.5kgx7
> 
> head wasnt in it body wasnt either but im up on last weeks by 1 rep .


Taking a bit of getting used to, this change in training style, I take it? It does, I tried to get my head round it several times myself...


----------



## MRSTRONG

and ive decided to switch to test/tren/dbol today which is two weeks earlier than planned but 8 weeks on deca is enough for me im feeling oily as **** .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Taking a bit of getting used to, this change in training style, I take it? It does, I tried to get my head round it several times myself...


it is yeah although the training style suits me very well and ive other things going on thats taking its toll but like anything in life worth having you gotta put up a fight to get what you want and tonight was a fight :lol:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> and ive decided to switch to test/tren/dbol today which is two weeks earlier than planned but 8 weeks on deca is enough for me im feeling oily as **** .


That's a good decision from my experience the Apollo Tren?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> That's a good decision from my experience the Apollo Tren?


yeah apollo , just working out doses , will use cypionax aswell instead of the sust im using .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> yeah apollo , just working out doses , will use cypionax aswell instead of the sust im using .


Same test I'm using, 400 of that and 525 tren. Still awesome, zero negative sides although only just starting my 4th week. Reason for saying that is I reckon you could go higher on the tren, as I feel I could, but see no need to at the rate it's going.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Same test I'm using, 400 of that and 525 tren. Still awesome, zero negative sides although only just starting my 4th week. Reason for saying that is I reckon you could go higher on the tren, as I feel I could, but see no need to at the rate it's going.


im thinking 600mg cyp and 525mg tren hex , just had 40mg of dbol .

its odd ml in the barrel so i might go 400mg cyp (4ml) 525mg tren hex (3ml) still odd ml but i can get 3.5ml in any site this way which leaves delts tris quads ass .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> im thinking 600mg cyp and 525mg tren hex , just had 40mg of dbol .
> 
> its odd ml in the barrel so i might go 400mg cyp (4ml) 525mg tren hex (3ml) still odd ml but i can get 3.5ml in any site this way which leaves delts tris quads ass .


You're not going to try the higher tren route? Be interesting if you don't, direct comparison. I'm splitting mine into twice weekly doses, 1.5ml tren and 1ml cyp. So just 2.5ml per dose.


----------



## Guest

What lab of hex are you using ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> You're not going to try the higher tren route? Be interesting if you don't, direct comparison. I'm splitting mine into twice weekly doses, 1.5ml tren and 1ml cyp. So just 2.5ml per dose.


not sure , thing is test has a 1;1 ratio of anabolic/androgenic so adding a heavy androgen in like tren would give roughly a 3-1 ratio of androgen to anabolics so i would need to run much higher test to try it out which i really dont want to push high doses again .

im gonna go 400 test and 525 tren .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> not sure , thing is test has a 1;1 ratio of anabolic/androgenic so adding a heavy androgen in like tren would give roughly a 3-1 ratio of androgen to anabolics so i would need to run much higher test to try it out which i really dont want to push high doses again .
> 
> im gonna go 400 test and 525 tren .


That's my exact dose. Be interesting to see what results you get, more body weight and higher weights, should be interesting!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> What lab of hex are you using ewen?


apollo


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> That's my exact dose. Be interesting to see what results you get, more body weight and higher weights, should be interesting!


shall pop a steak on and jab up then


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> shall pop a steak on and jab up then


Easiest 2.5ml you've ever done or are you going to do the cyp all in one go? So 3.5 and 1.5


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Easiest 2.5ml you've ever done or are you going to do the cyp all in one go? So 3.5 and 1.5


will do cyp in one go and jab tren hex e3d @1.5ml .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> will do cyp in one go and jab tren hex e3d @1.5ml .


I tried to save a jab mixing Monday/Thursday, make sure the test peaks Saturdays


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> I tried to save a jab mixing Monday/Thursday, make sure the test peaks Saturdays


haha , worked it out so im gonna do 400mg test and 175 tren mon then 350 on the thursday lol see how it goes


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> haha , worked it out so im gonna do 400mg test and 175 tren mon then 350 on the thursday lol see how it goes


Won't that give you peaks and troughs in your tren blood levels? Although on a 7ish day half life not too bad I guess.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Won't that give you peaks and troughs in your tren blood levels? Although on a 7ish day half life not too bad I guess.


5-7 days half life so its a weird one , might change it to once every 5 days .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> 5-7 days half life so its a weird one , might change it to once every 5 days .


Why not just do 1.5ml of tren every 3 days? You like filling yourself with holes anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Why not just do 1.5ml of tren every 3 days? You like filling yourself with holes anyway


the 525mg would be over 9 days then .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> the 525mg would be over 9 days then .


1.5ml of the Apollo is 175*1.5 so it's 262.5 every 3 days so would give you 525 every 6 days?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> 1.5ml of the Apollo is 175*1.5 so it's 262.5 every 3 days so would give you 525 every 6 days?


yeah lol im not in the thinking frame of mind today :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

busy moving buy still hitting the gym , cba to update last sessions but tonights ended with deadlifts (back day)

180kg x12

200kgx7

rest was up on last few weeks , all going very well and im leaning up nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> busy moving buy still hitting the gym , cba to update last sessions but tonights ended with deadlifts (back day)
> 
> 180kg x12
> 
> 200kgx7
> 
> rest was up on last few weeks , all going very well and im leaning up nicely :thumbup1:


Pretty impressive mate, I'm going the other way, think I'll hit 17stone within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Pretty impressive mate, I'm going the other way, think I'll hit 17stone within the next 2 weeks.


Be interesting to see the difference when we next hook up most likely 21st .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> Be interesting to see the difference when we next hook up most likely 21st .


It will! You not going this weekend?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> It will! You not going this weekend?


Not sure yet , probably will be .


----------



## MRSTRONG

ruby our new addition from a rescue center , seems ruby likes us


----------



## MRSTRONG

chest and bi`s smashed , looking bigger and more vascular however im missing the strength training so may cave in , gonna start my plan for next year and map it properly then i can only fail through my own lack of motivation .

i did swap smith decline for flat bench but everything else was up and easier :thumbup1:

pic from today , holding off full clear pics until im happy with condition , not bothered about weight yet as long as im looking fuller and muscular in the mirror im happy .


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> chest and bi`s smashed , looking bigger and more vascular however im missing the strength training so may cave in , gonna start my plan for next year and map it properly then i can only fail through my own lack of motivation .
> 
> i did swap smith decline for flat bench but everything else was up and easier :
> 
> pic from today , holding off full clear pics until im happy with condition , not bothered about weight yet as long as im looking fuller and muscular in the mirror im happy .
> 
> View attachment 142273


Nice glad you got a good workout in!

Congrats on the new addition 

How's this for motivation you don't want to be smaller than me :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> Nice glad you got a good workout in!
> 
> Congrats on the new addition
> 
> How's this for motivation you don't want to be smaller than me :lol:


thanks .

haha i really need to drop fat so bodyweight is really not my concern , i just want to feel a bit happier and look half decent .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> thanks .
> 
> haha i really need to drop fat so bodyweight is really not my concern , i just want to feel a bit happier and look half decent .


Look half decent.......well that back shot is the bollacks mate :thumbup1:

P.s the dog looks a hard bastard too


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> thanks .
> 
> haha i really need to drop fat so bodyweight is really not my concern , i just want to feel a bit happier and look half decent .


Are you taking up BBing?


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> thanks .
> 
> haha i really need to drop fat so bodyweight is really not my concern , i just want to feel a bit happier and look half decent .


Would you follow a coach? You got the mass so just carb cycle and add some hiit in. Wouldn't take u long tbh

Crack on man!!! After Xmas of course it's time for mince pies and beer lol


----------



## Sambuca

Ye good backshot for sure


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Look half decent.......well that back shot is the bollacks mate :thumbup1:
> 
> P.s the dog looks a hard bastard too


thanks my back is best bit its the rest thats sh1t :lol:

ruby could lick the kraken to death :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Are you taking up BBing?


yeah for last 4 weeks :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> Would you follow a coach? You got the mass so just carb cycle and add some hiit in. Wouldn't take u long tbh
> 
> Crack on man!!! After Xmas of course it's time for mince pies and beer lol


have thought about a coach but if im honest i know what im doing its just sticking to it thats the problem lol

like you say hiit and carb cycle will strip fat off as proven by more intense training so it wouldnt take much .


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> have thought about a coach but if im honest i know what im doing its just sticking to it thats the problem lol
> 
> like you say hiit and carb cycle will strip fat off as proven by more intense training so it wouldnt take much .


Get a rough plan up and your current stats.

After blood and guts I'd suggest ppl with right gear you should have awesome recovery


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> Get a rough plan up and your current stats.
> 
> After blood and guts I'd suggest ppl with right gear you should have awesome recovery


must admit i respond better on 3 day splits with heavy low rep sets but i`d add hiit in after each sesh 20-30 mins 3xweek .

will give it some thought .


----------



## Big_Al13

You're looking good in that back shot pal. Massive change for such a small period of time.

Sometimes I hate being natty! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> You're looking good in that back shot pal. Massive change for such a small period of time.
> 
> Sometimes I hate being natty! :lol:


thanks buddy (and everyone else)

see if i can get a pic tomorrow of the front in the gym or a vid as its deadlift day


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> thanks buddy (and everyone else)
> 
> see if i can get a pic tomorrow of the front in the gym or a vid as its deadlift day


Isn't every day a deadlift day 

Your height, weight, physique , I'll have em all


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Isn't every day a deadlift day
> 
> Your height, weight, physique , I'll have em all


i dont own many dvds infact the ones i do own are strength related or superhero or rocky and this is one of the dvds in my collection






jon pall is one of my idols not just for his strength or his confidence but because he never gives up and i admire that in people , having had spinal issues (slipping a disc) i know too well how hard things can be , everyday things like picking a pen up off the floor , a friend of mine has serious spinal issues yet she just keeps getting up and moving forward and its that viking spirit that drives me to become better .

i get days when i struggle with hip mobility so squats and deads hurt but that desire to push harder overcomes the pain and its those dark times ive made my best gains .

point is you can have the weight/strength/muscularity you want and all you have to do is try :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

heres another good watch ..


----------



## Guest

Food for thought...as said consistency is key. :thumb: I totally agree with your statement ....

Been watching strongman since 83/84 and as well sigmarsson was the greatest and by far my favourite. Was shocked when he passed away 93. Some of the best years were from 85/99, some great athletes, Samuelson , Sven, ahola, ver magnusson, a great decade.

It's evolved so much today, and it's just as exciting now to watch, as it was in the early days. Larger than life, was a great film and while on Jon palls website, I actually spoke to his ex wife about trips to Iceland, hotels etc, all through email, really helpful and friendly.

I have all the copies of the wsm on DVD, bought all these off eBay years back , before they got strict on copyright.

Wsm 83/2000. 5 minute DVD with Wogan, and the strength DVD from 88 I think, with capes , Jon pall, and kazmaier.

Sven and Magnus DVD on training and diet......all copies..

The 4 best things at Christmas ..strongman..beer..food..time off work.. :beer:

Bed beckons , need some rest for my toddler deads tomorrow ..adios..


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> heres another good watch ..


Never seen that I'll have that to watch over breakie, good post.. :thumb: now your spoiling all of us..lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Food for thought...as said consistency is key. :thumb: I totally agree with your statement ....
> 
> Been watching strongman since 83/84 and as well sigmarsson was the greatest and by far my favourite. Was shocked when he passed away 93. Some of the best years were from 85/99, some great athletes, Samuelson , Sven, ahola, ver magnusson, a great decade.
> 
> It's evolved so much today, and it's just as exciting now to watch, as it was in the early days. Larger than life, was a great film and while on Jon palls website, I actually spoke to his ex wife about trips to Iceland, hotels etc, all through email, really helpful and friendly.
> 
> I have all the copies of the wsm on DVD, bought all these off eBay years back , before they got strict on copyright.
> 
> Wsm 83/2000. 5 minute DVD with Wogan, and the strength DVD from 88 I think, with capes , Jon pall, and kazmaier.
> 
> Sven and Magnus DVD on training and diet......all copies..
> 
> The 4 best things at Christmas ..strongman..beer..food..time off work.. :beer:
> 
> Bed beckons , need some rest for my toddler deads tomorrow ..adios..


Drop me vids of your deadlift see if we can unleash some berserker power


----------



## RowRow

ewen said:


> Drop me vids of your deadlift see if we can unleash some berserker power


I struggle to get berserker rage! Any tips??


----------



## Guest

@ewen

Sure when they reach a 150 kg, I think @ 100 kg your dog could beat me :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

RowRow said:


> I struggle to get berserker rage! Any tips??


if i dont lift the weight then valhalla will not have me and the only other way to enter is through dying while trying

guess you could say that its an honor lift and if i dont lift it i have let myself down and should be ashamed of myself .

probably why im hyper critical of myself and why i take failure badly .

i`ll video my deads tonight and you`ll have a glimpse , it`ll be the 180 touch and go i film , reason i do touch and go is it`s easier .



Hafpor said:


> @ewen
> 
> Sure when they reach a 150 kg, I think @ 100 kg your dog could beat me :laugh:


might be form stopping you from pulling 150 already :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> must admit i respond better on 3 day splits with heavy low rep sets but i`d add hiit in after each sesh 20-30 mins 3xweek .
> 
> will give it some thought .


have you had some thought on the matter? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sambuca said:


> have you had some thought on the matter? :lol:


yes haha im gonna follow dorians routine and tweak diet and add hiit in til im happy then go back to strength training .... i think


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> yes haha im gonna follow dorians routine and tweak diet and add hiit in til im happy then go back to strength training .... i think


that sounds good to me.


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> if i dont lift the weight then valhalla will not have me and the only other way to enter is through dying while trying
> 
> guess you could say that its an honor lift and if i dont lift it i have let myself down and should be ashamed of myself .
> 
> probably why im hyper critical of myself and why i take failure badly .
> 
> i`ll video my deads tonight and you`ll have a glimpse , it`ll be the 180 touch and go i film , reason i do touch and go is it`s easier .
> 
> might be form stopping you from pulling 150 already :thumbup1:


Lol, well have to wait and see, as you know sometimes you've failed even before you've started.....

I'll start with 100 and see what I can add on


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Lol, well have to wait and see, as you know sometimes you've failed even before you've started.....
> 
> I'll start with 100 and see what I can add on


failure is good as a clever man will back off a little giving room to progress .


----------



## Queenie

You're gonna find the transition hard, Ewen.... be prepared!

I don't think strength training will ever leave you. But you do have to fully commit to the BB lifestyle to see the changes you want. You obviously know the difference between sarcoplasmic and myofibril hypertrophy and I don't believe there can be a crossover.

Commit to it for a certain number of weeks, give it a fighting chance, and then see where you go from there 

Enjoy!


----------



## solidcecil

GreedyBen said:


> Are you taking up BBing?





ewen said:


> yeah for last 4 weeks :lol:


You should do mate, I think you'd suit little trunks.

I've got some you can borrow :lol:


----------



## Queenie

solidcecil said:


> You should do mate, I think you'd suit little trunks.
> 
> I've got some you can borrow :lol:


Hey Cecil - Hope you're doing good, hun!


----------



## solidcecil

RXQueenie said:


> Hey Cecil - Hope you're doing good, hun!


Il PM you, save cluttering up ewens thread


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> You should do mate, I think you'd suit little trunks.
> 
> I've got some you can borrow :lol:


i`ll fill them better :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> Il PM you, save cluttering up ewens thread


yes coz its full of training diet and educational posts :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> i`ll fill them better :lol:


Probably


----------



## MRSTRONG

just looking at buying some dvd`s heres the list :lol:

A STRONGMAN DVD LIST BY YEARS

1977

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN BRUCE WILHELM UNITED STATES

1978

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN BRUCE WILHELM UNITED STATES

1979

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN GERARD DU PRIE

BRITIAN'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN DON REINHOUDT UNITED STATES

1980

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD SLANEY ENGLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

1981

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

1982

CAWDOR HIGHLAND GAMES

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN SIMON WULFSE

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD SLANEY ENGLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

1983

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN SIMON WULFSE HOLLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES GREAT BRITAIN

1984

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN AB WOLDERS

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN ALLAN CROSSLEY NORTH IRELAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

1985

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN GEOFF CAPES GREAT BRITAIN

1986

HERCULES CUP ILKKA NUMMISTO FINLAND

COMMENWEALTH GAMES JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

WORLD MUSCLE POWER JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICE

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

1987

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN LYYTIKAINEN

ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON

VIKING POWER GEOFF CAPES ENGLAND

PURE STRENGTH JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

LE DEFI MARK TEN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

1988

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN RIKU KIRI

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN JAMIE REEVES

PURE STRENGTH UNITED STATES, BILL KAZMAIER & STUART THOMPSON

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

1989

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN TJALLING VEN DEN BOSCH

AFLRAUNAMEISTARI ICELAND MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

PURE STRENGTH ICELAND MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON & HJAlTI ARNASON

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JAMIE REEVES GREAT BRITAIN

KRAFTUR STRONGMAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

1990

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

EUROPEAN HERCULES CLIPS OF RIKU KIRI FINLAND

MIDLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BILL PITTOCK

WORLD MUSCLE POWER JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

PURE STRENGTH UNITED STATES BILL KAZMAIER & OD WILSON

HREYSTI STRONGMAN BILL KAZMAIER UNITED STATES

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

1991

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN TED VAN DER PARRE

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN CLIPS JON-PALL SIGMARSSON ICELAND

AFLRAUNIR AUSTURLANDI MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

HERCULES CUP RIKU KIRI

EUROPEAN HERCULES CLIPS RIKU KIRI FINLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND HREYSTI MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

1992

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN TED VAN DER PARRE

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN LASZLO FEKETE

WORLD MIGHTY MAN JAMIE REEVES ENGLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN TED VAN DER PARRE HOLLAND

1993

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN RIKU KIRI

DENMARK'S STRONGEST MAN HENRIK RAVN

WORLD MIGHTY MAN GERRIT BADENHORST SOUTH AFRICA

VESTFJADA VIKINGURINN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

VIKING POWER CHALLENAGE MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN GARY TAYLOR GREAT BRITAIN

1994

UK'S STRONGEST MAN TOMMY SMITH ENGLAND

DENMARK'S STRONGEST MAN HENRIK RAVN

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN TED VAN DER PARRE

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN RIKU KIRI

STRONGEST MAN ON EARTH MANFRED HOEBERL AUSTRIA

HERCULES CUP DENMARK GUNNAR THOR ICELAND

EUROPEAN HERCULES ANDRES GUDMUNDSSON ICELAND

VESTFJARDA VIKINGURINN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

THREE MAN TEAM CONTESTS BEREND VENEBERG HOLLAND

HIGHLAND GAMES

EUROPEAN MUSCLEPOWER MANFRED HOEBERL AUSTRIA

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN MANFRED HOEBERL AUSTRIA

WORLD MUSCLEPOWER MANFRED HOEBERL AUSTRIA

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

1995

UK'S STRONGEST MAN DAVE MILES ENGLAND

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN MARKO VARAHALATI

EUROPEAN HERCULES JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

HERCULES CUP DENMARK FLEMMING RASMUSSEN

MANFRED HOEBERL CLASSIC MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

LITUNANIA GRAND PRIX GARY TAYLOR WALES

VESTFJARDA VIKINGURINN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

SAARISELAN VOIMAISSKIA MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM J. REEVES, G. TAYLOR, F. COWAN BRITAIN

STRONGEST MAN ON EARTH MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD STRENGTH CHALLENAGE NATHAN JONES AUSTRALIA

WORLD MUSCLE POWER MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICE

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST VIKING HEINZ OLLESCH GERMANY

1996

UK'S STRONGEST MAN GRAHAM MULLINS ENGLAND

DENMARK'S STRONGEST MAN FLEMMING RASMUSSEN

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JORMA OJANAHO

EUROPEAN HERCULES JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

LITUNANIA GRAND PRIX RIKU KIRI FINLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN RIKU KIRI FINLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST VIKING FLEMMING RASMUSSEN DENMARK

1997

USA STRONGEST MAN MARK PHILIPPI

DENMARK'S STRONGEST MAN FLEMMING RASMUSSEN

SWEDEN'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS SAMULESSON

GERMANY'S STRONGEST MAN MARTIN MUHR

UK'S STRONGEST MAN QUALIFYER BILL PITTOCK ENGLAND

UK'S STRONGEST MAN ADRIAN SMITH ENGLAND

DRUG-FREE BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN STEVE ANGELL MILTON KEYENS

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JOUKO AHOLA

HERCULES CUP GUNNAR THOR ICELAND

EUROPEAN HERCULES CLIPS MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM RIKU KIRI & JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

EUROPEAN OPEN CHAMPIONSHIPS RIKU KIRI FINLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN RIKU KIRI FINLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST VIKING FLEMMING RASMUSSEN DENMARK

1998

FAROE ISLAND'S STRONGEST MAN REGIN VAGADAL

ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN REGIN VAGADAL FAROE ISLAND

SPAIN'S STRONGEST MAN ISREAL CARRIIDO

UK'S STRONGEST MAN ADRIAN SMITH ENGLAND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANNE VIRTANNE

HELSINKI GRAND PRIX JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

HERCULES CUP DENMARK GUNNAR THOR ICELAND

ATLANTIC GIANT MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

GERMANY CUP HEILBRONN FRANZ BEIL

LAS VAGAS GRAND PRIX WAYNE PRICE SOUTH AFRICA

GERMANY GRAND PRIX RIKU KIRI FINLAND

EUROPE'S STRONGEST WOMAN

WEEK-BIX STRONGMAN SERIES MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM B.VENEBERG & W.ZYLSTRA HOLLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

1999

CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN HUGO GIRARD

DOCKLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BILL PITTOCK ENGLAND

DOCKLAND'S STRONGEST MAN NOVICE

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

FAROE ISLAND'S STRONGEST MAN REGIN VAGADAL

SWEDEN'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS SAMULESSON

GERMANY'S STRONGEST MAN FRANZ BEIL

UK'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD GOSLING ENGLAND

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANNE VIRTANNE

ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN GUNNAR THOR

GERMNAY CHAMPIONSHIPS FRANZ BEIL

VESTFJARDA VIKINGURINN GUNNAR THOR ICELAND

HELSINKI GRAND PRIX JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

ATLANTIC GIANT JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

PRAGUE GRAND PRIX MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

HOLLAND GRAND PRIX GERRIT BADENHORST SOUTH AFRICA

HUNGARY GRAND PRIX BEREND VENEBERG HOLLAND

STRONGEST MAN ALIVE JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

GERMANY STRONGMAN CUP FRANZ BEIL

DUBAI GRAND RPIX FLEMMING RASMUSSEN DENMARK

AUSTRIA GRAND PRIX FLEMMING RASMUSSEN DENMARK

GERMANY GRAND PRIX FLEMMING RASMUSSEN DENMARK

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JOUKO AHOLA FINLAND

2000

CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN HUGO GIRARD

UK'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD GOSLING ENGLAND

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

SWEDEN'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS SAMULESSON

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANNE VIRTANNE

WESTERN CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN GRANT MCREYNOLDS

FRENCH QUEBEC'S STRONGEST MAN JESSEN PAULIN

HELSINKI GRAND PRIX JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

ATLANTIC GIANT REGIN VAGADAL FAROE ISLAND

MIXED STRONGEST TEAM HEINZ OLLESCH, BRYNDIS OLAFSDOLLIR

MIDDLETON ALL STRENGTH JAMIE PEPPARD

CHINA GRAND PRIX MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

ROMANIA GRAND PRIX MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

EUROPE'S STRONGEST TEAM JANNE VIRTANNE & JUHA RASSANEN

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM FINLAND JANNE VIRTANNE &

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG HOLLAND

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

2001

UK'S STRONGEST MAN STEVE BROOKS ENGLAND

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN WOUT ZYILSTRA

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANNE VIRTANNE

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN SVEND KARLSEN NORWAY

AUSTFJARDATROLLIO ICELAND AUOUNNJONSSON ICELAND

HOLLAND GRAND PRIX WOUT ZYILSTRA HOLLAND

PRAGUE GRAND PRIX HUGO GIRARD CANADA

SWEDEN GRAND PRIX MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

KRAFTA SPORTS STRONGMAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS GERMANY V AUSTRIA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS HOLLAND V SCOTLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS SOUTH AFRICA V SCANDINAVINA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS SOUTH AFRICA V CANADA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS AUSTRIA V SCOTLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS GERMANY V SCOTLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V SCANDINAVIA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS SCNADIANIA V USA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V USA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS FINAL SCANDINAVIAN V GERMANY

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM VIRTANNE, RASNASSEN FINLAND

JAMA'S STRONGEST MAN 2001 FINNISH

WORLD RECORD BREAKERS SVEND KARLSEN NORWAY

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM OLYMPICS VIRTANNE, RASNASSEN FINLAND

BEAUTY & THE BEAST MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN SVEND KARLSEN NORWAY

2002

CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN HUGO GIRARD

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN MARC ILLIFE ENGLAND

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN BEREND VENEBERG

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JUHA-MATTI RASANEN

GERMANY'S STRONGEST MAN HEINZ OLLESCH

SCOTLAND';S STRONGEST MAN GREGOR EDMONDS

QUEBEC'S STRONGEST MAN

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

ABERDEEN GRAND PRIX (WMPC) SVEND KARLSEN NORWAY

SWEDEN GRAND PRIX HUGO GIRARD CANADA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS FINAL CANADA V GERMANY

EUROPE'S STRONGEST TEAM FEKETE, HUNGARY

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM VIRTANNE, RASNASSEN FINLAND

TURKEY GRAND PRIX JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

VANTAA GRAND PRIX JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

POLISH WINTER GRAND PRIX JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

ICELAND'S STRONGEST GIANT MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON ICELAND

DEFI INTERNATIONAL HUGO GIRARD CANADA

URLAND GRAND PRIX JORMA PAANANEN FINLAND

ALL STRENGTH FINAL TRAVIS LYNDON CANADA

ARNOLD'S CLASSIC MARK HENDRY UNITED STATES

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

2003

CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN HUGO GIRARD

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD GOSLING ENGLAND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JUHA-MATTI RASANEN

USA STRONGEST MAN FINAL STEVE KIRT

SCOTLAND'S STRONGEST MAN FORBES COWAN

QUEBEC'S STRONGEST MAN

EUROPE'S STRONGEST MAN MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

HAWAII GRAND PRIX (JAN-18) HUGO GIRARD CANADA

HAWAII GRAND PRIX (JAN-19) MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

HOLLAND GRAND PRIX MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWKSI POLAND

CANADA GRAND PRIX HUGO GIRARD CNANDA

FINLAND GRAND PRIX HUGO GIRARD CANADA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS USA V UKRAINE

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS UNITED STATES V UNITED KINGDON

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V CEZCH REP

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V GERMANY

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CEZCH REP V GERMANY

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V HOLLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS UNITED KINGDON V UKRANIE

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS UNITED STATES V WARIORS

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS FINAL GERMANY V UKRANIE

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM PUDZIAOWSKI, DYMEK POLAND

WORLD REACORD BREAKERS MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

VANTAA GRAND PRIX JANNE VIRTANNE FINLAND

POLAND GRAND PRIX JAREK DYMEK POLAND

WORLD MUSCLE POWER HUGO GIRARD

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

2004

CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN HUGO GIRARD

UK'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN RICHARD GOSLING ENGLAND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN TOMI LOTTA

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JARNO HAMS

ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON

USA STRONGEST MAN STEVE KIRT

GERMANY'S STRONGEST MAN HEINZ OLLESCH

QUEBEC'S STRONGEST MAN

ATLANTIC'S STRONGEST MAN

ISREAL CLASSIC

ONTARIO'S STRONGEST MAN

WESTERN'S CANADA'S STRONGEST MAN

WORLD HIGHLAND GAMES

ARNOLDS CLASSIC ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

RUSSIA GRAND PRIX MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

SWEDEN GRAND PRIX MAGNUS SAMULESSON SWEDEN

WSC TENERIFE GRAND PRIX MICHAEL STROV UKRANIE

WSC AUSTRIA GRAND PRIX GLENN ROSS IRELAND

WSC IMMENSTADT GRAND PRIX IGOR PEDAN RUSSIA

WSC PLATTLING GRAND PRIX RALF BER AUSTRIA

WSC BAD HARING GRAND PRIX IGOR PEDAN RUSSIA

WSC SWINDUJSCIE POLAND G, PRIX RAIVIS VIDZIS LATVIA

WSC MOSCOW GRAND PRIX MICHAEL STROV UKRANIE

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS POLAND V TEAM VIKING

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS HOLLAND V USA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS UNITED KINGDON V CANADA

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V HOLLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS UNITED STATES V UNITED KINGDON

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS CANADA V UNITED STATES

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS POLAND V UKRAINE

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS GERMANY V VIKING

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS GERMANY V UKRAINE

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS GERMANY V POLAND

ALL STRENGTH TEAM CHAMPS FINAL UNITED KINGDON V UKRANIE

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE HOLLAND MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWKSI POLAND

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE TURKEY MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWKSI POLAND

INTERCONTNENTAL TEAM CUP BALTICS TEAM

WORLD MUSCLE POWER HUGO GIRARD CANADA

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN 105,KG

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN VASYL VIRASTUK UKRANIE

2005

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN MICHEAL GOSLING ENGLAND

UK'S STRONGEST MAN TERRY HOLLANDS ENGLAND

ENGLAND'S STRONGEST MAN 2005 ADAM TOWNSEND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANI ILLIKAINEN

VESTFJARDA VIKINGGURINN  MAGNUS VER MAGNUSSON

IFSA HOLLAND GRAND PRIX TOMI LOTTA FINLAND

IFSA EUROPEAN CHAMPIONSHIPS ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

IFSA PAN AMERICA CHAMPIONSHIPS

IFSA WORLD OPEN CHAMPIONSHIPS

IFSA WORLD 4 MAN TEAM

IFSA NORDIC'S STRONGEST MAN SVEND KARLSEN NORWAY

IFSA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS ZYDRUNAS SAVKAS LITHUANIA

MUSCLE BEACH SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

POLAND GRAND SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZAINOWKSI POLAND

SWEDEN GRAND SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

MOHEGAN SUN SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

USS CANADA GRAND PRIX MICHEAL STROV UKRANIE

USS THAILAND GRAND PRIX FINAL MICHEAL STROV UKRANIE

WORLD'S STRONGREST TEAM OLYMPICS FINLAND

ARNOLDS CLASSIC ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

2006

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN OLI THOMPSON ENGLAND

UK'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANI ILLIKAINEN

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JARNO HAMS

IFSA ICELAND'S STRONGEST MAN

NORWAY'S STRONGEST MAN SVEND KARLSEN

SCOTLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JAMIE BARR

IFSA LITHUNIANA GRAND RPIX ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

IFSA LATVIA GRAND PRIX ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

IFSA FINLAND GRAND PRIX ANDRUS MURUMETS ESTONIA

IFSA HOLLAND GRAND PRIX ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

IFSA WORLD STRONGEST TEAM HOLLAND Edwin hakvoort & jarno hams

IFSA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS FINAL ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA 3 dvds

USS CYPRUS GRAND PRIX TRAVIS ORTMAYER UNITED STATES

USS RUSSIA KIEV GRAND PRIX SEBASTIAN WENTA POLAND

USS RUSSIA MOSCOW GRAND PRIX SEBHASTIAN WENTA POLAND

USS BELGRADE GRAND PRIX ERVIN KATONIA SERBIA

USS LITHUNIANA GRAND RPIX ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

WSC LATVIA RIGA GRAND PRIX MARUISZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

WSC IRELAND GRAND PRIX RALF BER AUSTRIA

WSC MINSK, BELARUS MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

WSC GERMANY GRAND PRIX JAREK DYMEK POLAND

WSC RUSSIA GRAND PRIX MARUISZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

WSC AUSTRIA GRAND PRIX STOYAN TORORCHEV BULGARIA

WSC POLAND GRAND PRIX MARUISZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

WSC FINAL MOSCOW RUSSIA MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

MOHEGAN SUN SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI POLAND

RUSSIA GRAND PRIX SUPER SERIES MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWKSI POLAND

POLAND GRAND PRIX SUPER SEREIS MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWKSI POLAND

KRAFTA VIKINGURINN STEFAN SOLVI PETURSSON ICELAND

AUSTFJAROATROLLIO STEFAN SOLVI PETURSSON ICELAND

AUSTURLANDSTROLLIO STEFAN SOLVI PETURSSON ICELAND

VESTFIARDA VIKINGURINN STEFAN SOLVI PETURSSON ICELAND

THE MIGHTY MIDLANDER MARK WEATABY ENGLAND

ARNOLDS CLASSIC ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUNIA

WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN PHIL PFISTER UNITED STATES

2007

BRITAIN'S STRONGEST MAN TERRY HOLLANDS ENGLAND

UK'S STRONGEST MAN GLENN ROSS IRELAND

FINLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JANI ILLIKAINEN

HOLLAND'S STRONGEST MAN JARNO HAMS

NORWAY'S STRONGEST MAN SVEND KARLSEN

IFSA HOLLAND GRAND PRIX JARNO HAMS HOLLAND

IFSA LITHUNAINA GRAND PRIX ZYDRUNAS SAVIKAS LITHUANIA

IFSA BULGARIA GRAND PRIX ROBERT SCHEPANSKI POLAND

IFSA LATVIA GRAND PRIX ANDRUS MURUMETS ESTONIA

IFSA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS VASYL VIRASTUK UKRANIE 1 dvd

WORLD'S STRONGEST TEAM


----------



## GreedyBen

Just a few then!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Just a few then!


lol ive only bought all the britains and brit quals for now


----------



## Guest

Fuk me, over dose on strongman...

That a great collectors list , every conceivable DVD out there I bet...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Fuk me, over dose on strongman...
> 
> That a great collectors list , every conceivable DVD out there I bet...


yeah pretty much , i`ll get the uk`s next as then i`ll have britains uks worlds , not really interested in the rest lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

That's one big fcuk of list!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> That's one big fcuk of list!!!


i bought the britain quals and finals which is 39 dvds :lol:

looks like they waiting at sorting office so you know what im doing tomorrow


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i bought the britain quals and finals which is 39 dvds :lol:
> 
> looks like they waiting at sorting office so you know what im doing tomorrow


Lol it's normally me at that effing place


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol it's normally me at that effing place


ive gotta find this one as never been before , go for me if you like


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> ive gotta find this one as never been before , go for me if you like


I think that will defeat the point...slightly being as yours is more than a hour away from me!!

Like when they sent my fuxking parcel to Wakefield!!! Derrrr


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I think that will defeat the point...slightly being as yours is more than a hour away from me!!
> 
> Like when they sent my fuxking parcel to Wakefield!!! Derrrr


it`ll save me going though


----------



## Big_Al13

You actually done the move now then little lad? :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Big_Al13 said:


> You actually done the move now then little lad? :tongue:


yeah all done now buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG

Had the start of my sleeve done yesterday , took 5 hours to get this done .


----------



## Guest

Looking good mate, is that a long ship by any chance :whistling:

5 hours, what's the total time expected for the whole sleeve.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Looking good mate, is that a long ship by any chance :whistling:
> 
> 5 hours, what's the total time expected for the whole sleeve.


it is a long boat , idea is roots done in a negative leading up to the skulls then theres a big serpent attacking the boat which fades up into a viking warrior and negative roots up into neck/ear right pec will have valhalla 

reckon around 30 hours should be done .


----------



## RACK

30 hours to me says he's a very good artist. Defo not something to have rushed


----------



## MRSTRONG

RACK said:


> 30 hours to me says he's a very good artist. Defo not something to have rushed


cant really see in the pics but the detail is unreal , little vikings in the boat with swords and the shields on the side are tiny but very well detailed .

cant praise him enough tbh but time will tell when swelling goes down .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> it is a long boat , idea is roots done in a negative leading up to the skulls then theres a big serpent attacking the boat which fades up into a viking warrior and negative roots up into neck/ear right pec will have valhalla
> 
> reckon around 30 hours should be done .


Sounds good, always like poignant designs, something that means something to the holder, and what better, than that.

I've got a fist sized one at top of arm on shoulder, pretty naff now, but wouldn't mind getting it covered, it's just the case of not substituting for something else, these things need some thought.

Awaits the full pics of whole arm, a little time to go yet


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Sounds good, always like poignant designs, something that means something to the holder, and what better, than that.
> 
> I've got a fist sized one at top of arm on shoulder, pretty naff now, but wouldn't mind getting it covered, it's just the case of not substituting for something else, these things need some thought.
> 
> Awaits the full pics of whole arm, a little time to go yet


booked my next 3 sessions which take me up to 28th feb so not too long really .

idea was my viking ancestors are the skulls and the long boat is my journey through lifes ups and downs then into the warrior god thor depicting overcoming the journey and then passing through the gates of valhalla and into the next life .

got some ideas for the back which will symbolize dark periods so it`ll be deathly and sinister in contrast to the front which will be everything good and `heavenly` .


----------



## Guest

Nice 1 ewen, these things are not to be rushed, from what you wrote sounds ****ing awesome.

Now another positive to keep that top off :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Nice 1 ewen, these things are not to be rushed, from what you wrote sounds ****ing awesome.
> 
> Now another positive to keep that top off NOHOMO :thumb:


thanks though i had to add a bit in your post haha


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> thanks though i had to add a bit in your post haha


Lol yeah guess so"............NO DEFO NOT"..........enough of that thankyou :laugh:

In response to motivation and strongman, the feeling at ease while competing , I should explain myself better


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Lol yeah guess so"............NO DEFO NOT"..........enough of that thankyou :laugh:
> 
> In response to motivation and strongman, the feeling at ease while competing , I should explain myself better


haha , cant wait for it to warm up a bit and get the sm equipment out , fcuk struggling my bollocks off in the cold :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> booked my next 3 sessions which take me up to 28th feb so not too long really .
> 
> idea was my viking ancestors are the skulls and the long boat is my journey through lifes ups and downs then into the warrior god thor depicting overcoming the journey and then passing through the gates of valhalla and into the next life .
> 
> got some ideas for the back which will symbolize dark periods so it`ll be deathly and sinister in contrast to the front which will be everything good and `heavenly` .


that sounds fking awesome


----------



## GreedyBen

Tattoo sounds great mate, nice to see a bit of thought going into one rather than the usual request for some kind of jagged squiggle:lol:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

ewen said:


> haha , cant wait for it to warm up a bit and get the sm equipment out , fcuk struggling my bollocks off in the cold :lol:


the cold - ppppffff - vikings thrive in the cold ( with big fur boots lol )

get outside and find some tractor tyres lol

looking good ewen

eric


----------



## 25434

Merry Xmas Ewen, and the same to GT too...hope you both gave a fab time and that 2014 brings you both really good things and plenty of happiness...xx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas Ewen, and the same to GT too...hope you both gave a fab time and that 2014 brings you both really good things and plenty of happiness...xx


hi flubs hope your well .

thank you and i hope you have a good yule and a better 2014 :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> hi flubs hope your well .
> 
> thank you and i hope you have a good yule and a better 2014 :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas Ewen, and the same to GT too...hope you both gave a fab time and that 2014 brings you both really good things and plenty of happiness...xx


And the car and the chimney... Hope you get them sorted quick flubs xx


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> And the car and the chimney... Hope you get them sorted quick [Redacted] xx


Yeah..what a bollock! Could do without it right now....but to be fair, staring at evens new avi goes a long way to making me feel better...:laugh::laugh:...hey mrs s.....take this..x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Yeah..what a bollock! Could do without it right now....but to be fair, staring at evens new avi goes a long way to making me feel better...:laugh::laugh:...hey mrs s.....take this..x


i had a sparkly thong on underneath :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i had a sparkly thong on underneath :lol:


Lol ooooh very festive


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol ooooh very festive


only had it on as id ripped the shorts and sewn them up twice :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> only had it on as id ripped the shorts and sewn them up twice :lol:


Lol I don't want to know why they was ripped


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I don't want to know why they was ripped


lol nothing exciting just simply due to me being fat


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> lol nothing exciting just simply due to me being fat


lol haha HA like am gonna believe THAT!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> lol haha HA like am gonna believe THAT!!!


tis true , although the pic of the guy wearing them on ebay seemed pretty big and you would think when it says one size fits all that they really would , so it appears im too fat :no:


----------



## 25434

Not too fat mi darrrlin.....very huggable.......furrafatlad......:laugh:...sorry...just aving a muck with ya Ewen.......x


----------



## 25434

And here's an Xmas one of my own!.....



Merry Xmas Ewen! :lol:

Oop! It's a bit small...unlike the real thing which has it's own postcode! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> And here's an Xmas one of my own!.....
> 
> View attachment 142763
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas Ewen! :lol:
> 
> Oop! It's a bit small...unlike the real thing which has it's own postcode! Lol


nice ass :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Flubs said:


> And here's an Xmas one of my own!.....
> 
> View attachment 142763
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas Ewen! :lol:
> 
> Oop! It's a bit small...unlike the real thing which has it's own postcode! Lol


 :wub:


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> nice ass :thumb:


Hee hee..why thank you kindly sir...x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Hee hee..why thank you kindly sir...x


pretty sure ive seen the full sized picture


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> pretty sure ive seen the full sized picture


Ssshhhhhhhhhhh........hurrr hurrr.....that was the day of the eclipse if I remember rightly......


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> Ssshhhhhhhhhhh........hurrr hurrr.....that was the day of the eclipse if I remember rightly......


its not how i remember it :devil2:


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> its not how i remember it :devil2:


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas ewen, and to your family...

Eat and booze lots...

Bigger , better for 2014.

Thanks for your input :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Merry Xmas catch up soon and u can show me how to lift


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> :lol:





Hafpor said:


> Merry Christmas ewen, and to your family...
> 
> Eat and booze lots...
> 
> Bigger , better for 2014.
> 
> Thanks for your input :thumb:





Sambuca said:


> Merry Xmas catch up soon and u can show me how to lift


thanks guys and girls @mrssalvatore , hope you all and everyone else have a good holiday period :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> And here's an Xmas one of my own!.....
> 
> View attachment 142763
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas Ewen! :lol:
> 
> Oop! It's a bit small...unlike the real thing which has it's own postcode! Lol


Thats not fair on us old farts, i need to find my magnifying glass to see that little pic lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

ewen said:


> i had a sparkly thong on underneath :lol:


Would look better in heels, but very nice all the same


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thats not fair on us old farts, i need to find my magnifying glass to see that little pic lol


it is a nice butt :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Love the AVI Ewen!! :thumb:

Hope you have a nice xmas


----------



## MRSTRONG

YummyMummy said:


> Love the AVI Ewen!! :thumb:
> 
> Hope you have a nice xmas


cant see the gold glitter i sprayed :lol:

thank you and wish you and yours well :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

YummyMummy said:


> Love the AVI Ewen!! :thumb:
> 
> Hope you have a nice xmas


I always thought santa had a big sack


----------



## Northern Lass

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I always thought santa had a big sack


:laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen

Wishing you and yours a festive yule with much feasting and drinking:beer:

I hope the dog gets spoilt too!


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> Wishing you and yours a festive yule with much feasting and drinking:beer:
> 
> I hope the dog gets spoilt too!


thanks ben , you too .

ruby gets spoiled everyday :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Hope you have a productive Christmas and New Year and thanks for the advice/stopping by my journal this year mate


hello mate hope your well and have a good festive period .

thanks buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas Ewen, Mrs Ewen and Ruby


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> Merry Christmas Ewen, Mrs Ewen and Ruby


Thanks tass and same to you guys .


----------



## Keenam

Merry Christmas @ewen hope your having a good one.

How are you settling in?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keenam said:


> Merry Christmas @ewen hope your having a good one.
> 
> How are you settling in?


Thanks and you .

Settled in fine though still adjusting to the area .


----------



## Keenam

ewen said:


> Thanks and you .
> 
> Settled in fine though still adjusting to the area .


Glad your settling in well.

If your like me the most important jobs are to find the good pubs and a good curry house, spent ages looking round where I live but can't find a good Chinese takeaway!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keenam said:


> Glad your settling in well.
> 
> If your like me the most important jobs are to find the good pubs and a good curry house, spent ages looking round where I live but can't find a good Chinese takeaway!


Haha I found a steakhouse so im happy


----------



## Keenam

ewen said:


> Haha I found a steakhouse so im happy


Got a good one of those! Don't know about you but I never end up ordering the fillet as you need about 5 to make a decent size meal!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keenam said:


> Got a good one of those! Don't know about you but I never end up ordering the fillet as you need about 5 to make a decent size meal!


Medium rare rump big as possible I hate the kiddies portions .


----------



## Keenam

ewen said:


> Medium rare rump big as possible I hate the kiddies portions .


Lol. Ditto.


----------



## Guest

Alright @ewen, how's the new diet and training regime coming along, would be great to see.

And to check were I'm going wrong :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Alright @ewen, how's the new diet and training regime coming along, would be great to see.
> 
> And to check were I'm going wrong :whistling:


Haha , done my diet will post it up in new journal when everything else ready , got andy bolton sorting my training out had a chat with him yesterday about it just takes guess work out of it so all I need to do is cross off training reps/sets and eat the meals on the plan .

Need to work out my cycles aswell but I know what im doing so its a case of adding it to a calendar .

Hows things with you ?


----------



## Guest

I'm ok mate, just trying to get a better work situation out at the moment, I actually work for an agency doing care work, but I'm just getting messed around at moment so just sorting out my remaining holiday to use up then to dump them, can't be ****d with all the hassle while worrying to pay the mortgage.

Anyways brains in motion to sort something out..lol

Ah didn't realise you were in cahoots with someone going through this, hope it takes your training to another level, as we all know it takes that 2nd pair of eyes to see something different sometimes.. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> I'm ok mate, just trying to get a better work situation out at the moment, I actually work for an agency doing care work, but I'm just getting messed around at moment so just sorting out my remaining holiday to use up then to dump them, can't be ****d with all the hassle while worrying to pay the mortgage.
> 
> Anyways brains in motion to sort something out..lol
> 
> Ah didn't realise you were in cahoots with someone going through this, hope it takes your training to another level, as we all know it takes that 2nd pair of eyes to see something different sometimes.. :thumbup1:


If works sh1t then change it thats what I did and as a result I can do what I want when I want everyday is different and I wouldn't change it .


----------



## Guest

I'll sort something out, I always seem too, let's make this year better than the last


----------



## MRSTRONG

KJW said:


> Looking forward to the new journal. Starting a new routine tomorrow which will be interesting to see how that works with the diet etc.


It's exciting starting a new training year although I shoukd of had everything sorted already :lol:

2014 will see sone monstrous gains .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> It's exciting starting a new training year although I shoukd of had everything sorted already :lol:
> 
> 2014 will see sone monstrous gains .


The gainz are coming, looking much leaner and like all the bb'ing has paid off there Ewen:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> The gainz are coming, looking much leaner and like all the bb'ing has paid off there Ewen:thumbup1:


Thanks buddy , defo helped to motivate me again , feeling good about things again .


----------

